# Keep a word, change a word



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Word Chain Game

Rules:

Two words per post: keep one word from the previous post, change the other word to one of your choice that creates a new phrase, name, term, etc. - any two words that make sense when put together.

Example:

Post 1: forest fire

Post 2: black forest

...

I'll go ahead first to set things rolling...

black magic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Magic marker


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Marker pen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

pen pal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pig pen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

filthy pig


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

filthy animal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

animal planet


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Captain Planet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

captain hook


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Team captain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Team muppet


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*A Team*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Team Spirit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy Spirit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy Shit.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Shit Head


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Head rush


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Burning Rush.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

burning kingdom


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Black hearts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

black death


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Death Match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

pillow match


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pillow fight


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Street fight


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

Cock Fight


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fight club


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fire fight


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fire pit


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

Pit stop


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop light


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

light flow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flow chart


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis chart


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

chart generator


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis chart

:kobe3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

chart news


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

New news.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Bad news.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bad attitude


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Attitude Adjustment


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zero adjustment


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sub Zero


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Zero problems


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Zero hour


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dark Hour.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark matter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Souls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark star


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Death Star


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Death wish


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Wish List


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish bone


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Funny Bone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Funny money


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fake money


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Money pit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arm pit


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pit trap.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Trap Music


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Meditation Music


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Country music


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Country Girl


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Hardcore Country


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

country hill


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Country boy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

boy scout


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bad boy


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Strong Bad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Breaking Bad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad Idea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Smart idea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

smart home


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Broken home


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

(E.T.) Phone Home


----------



## Rollins. (Nov 2, 2015)

Check Engine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fox Engine


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Alicia Keys


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Piano keys


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Piano Man


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Man Beast


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Man Penis

err

I mean
Beast Penis


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sore penis


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Long Penis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Long jump


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Jump rope


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Space jump


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Space walk


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

space invader


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rectum Invader


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emoji invader


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Invader Zim


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Garden Invader


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

garden spider


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Spider Man


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Spider pig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rotten pig


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rotten apple


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apple computer


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Super Computer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Super sonic


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Super Saiyan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

saiyan power


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Power Trip


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Power Penis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Power rangers


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Park Rangers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Redundant Park


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Central Park


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

L.A Park


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water park


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Water gun


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Water Gate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Water World


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis world.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disney World


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Disney Penis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Disney Princess


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Princess Penis


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Princess Peach


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Princess Princess


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Princess buddo


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis buddo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Penis player


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis pump


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PETEY PUMP


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Epic! pump.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"Penis" Petey


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GTFO shala


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GTFO Penis


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Walking L


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Walking Penis*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WALKING ON SUNSHINE


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunshine Penis


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Penis̳̓ͩ͢ ̧̛̞̯̳͚ͤ̇ͩc̐͒̅ͫ́҉̘̱͉̯ͅî̗̠͇͍͋̓̆͢t̙̊͆̋ͤͧͮ͋ͧͧy͉̤̖̹̼̻̐̔̊̓ͪ̚͟ ̼̺̊ͫ͜͡į̶̰̜̬̟̲͙ͫ̍ͤ͘ ̸̵͓̫̝͓̫͚̫̠̆̐͂̌̏̾͐d̯͎̼̒̓ͩͫͯͧ͗̆̽͜oͬ̀͏̡͇n̠͉̝̘̱̍͝t̨͉̣̲̜͉̺̏͑͌̔ͪ̆͡ ̵̝̫͙̘̦̝̔̇̉ͫ̔͂ͩ͡͠e̱͖̲̞̗̱͆͛ͯ̂͂̉v̦̼͕̝͉̟̗͆̎͆́͡ę̴͖͎̯̹̠̫̥͛͟nͫ̆̍̑̊̎̓͟҉̬̲͙ 
u̢̡ͧ͒̐͐̔̄ͮ͊̍͊̋̏ͪͥ͌̚҉̵̢͚͔̩̼̩̟̝̰̞͖̞̪̣̮͈͚ͅn̷̮̮̠̠̻͙̘̖͛̍́̾͆͂̑̏ͮ̚̕͜d̴͔̠͕͙̘̥̙̫̖̙̼͚͈̥̥͖́̒ͧ̊̌̉͟ę̵̛̙̩͕̽̂̍̂̋͝ŗ̪̣̻͓̣̭̠͓͇͈ͯ͊̂̉ͬ̚̕͡ṡ̶̜͇͇̜͈̺̙̘̮̲̟̪̳͍ͯͧ͛ͩͯ̑̌͌̋͌̈ͦ͋̔̽̀͟͝t̷̡̧̘̻͈̮͍͗̽͒͐̎ͩ͗̾̊̈͛̾͊͢͞ͅą̈͂͊̍ͥ̉ͨͯ̑͋͏̨͈̳͉̜̮͙͇̗̮̭̲͚̥͙̝ͅͅͅn̛̪͎̰̠͔̱͎̭̭̜̪̯̽͛̿ͩ̂̈́ͭ̊͡͝d̷̴̩̣͖͕̠ͯ̓̀͆ͯ̋̇̊ͧ̀͡ ͕̦͚̘͓̣̣͚̹̰̥̬̜̈́̎͗̽ͧͭ̕w̆̑ͣ̇ͣ͏̶̤͍̝͖̣́h̶̨̑ͦ̋ͥͣ͋̊ͧ̊̈ͬͯ̿̾͌̋͊҉̦̖̗̖̠̟̺̥̱̖̻a̸̲̺̪̰̜͎͎̻͚̫̭̖͐͗̍ͣ͑ͭ̅ţ̵̅̊̓ͫ͗͒ͣ̓̃ͩ̒ͩ́̄̐͜҉̣̙̪͇


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Penis please stop :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

please don't stop the music


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Peach pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pie chart


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lemon Pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lemon cake


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lemon party


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beach Party


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Beach Blanket


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fire Blanket


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blanket statement


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mission statement


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Secret mission


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mars Mission


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

mission impossible


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impossible game


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Game show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Show down


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Down low


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Low Blow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Low key


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Key blade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blade runner


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

maze runner


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Arrow maze


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Green Arrow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Broken Arrow


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Broken Leg


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Broken neck :usangle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stiff neck


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Stiff Hit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stiff drink


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cold drink


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cold weather


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hot weather


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

hot topic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hot yoga


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Yoga Mat


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shower mat


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shower Curtain


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Final curtain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Buttplug Fantasy


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Buttplug Gymnastics


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Olympic Gymnastics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mental Gymnastics


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mental Illness


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mental breakdown


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Financial breakdown


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

raw breakdown


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw meat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lean meat


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Meat market


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Market price


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Half Price


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Half Penis


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO WHAT.

half baked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

baked potato


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast potato


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sunday roast


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spit Roast :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

roast house


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House insurance


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

House Fire


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fire engine


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Engine oil


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Oil Spill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

oil painting


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Painting nudes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Painting


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water painting


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Finger painting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Finger print


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Print journalism


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Broadcast Journalism


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

The broadcast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Broadcast engineer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mechanical engineer


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mechanical puppets


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

puppets show


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Mechanical pencil.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Pencil Sharpener


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Colored pencil


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Coloured contacts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Personal contacts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Personal trainer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

trainer shoes


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Clown shoes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Clown nose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Clown car


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killer Clown


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Killer Bee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey bee


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Honey Buns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sugar buns


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger buns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Forest Burger :banderas


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Healthy Burger


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Veggie burger


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

turd burger


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

turd waffle


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Waffle Iron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Potato waffle


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

potato skins


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*pig skin*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dry skin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dry roasted


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Roasted peanuts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peanuts Movie


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

movie buff


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

science buff


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Science fiction


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Science bitch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rich bitch


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Rich nation


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nation state


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Police State


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Police force


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Police Dog


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Naughty Dog


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sly Dog


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dog catcher


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dog basket


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*gift basket*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gift card


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

ID Card


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

ID Theft


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Grand Theft


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grand jury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

grand canyon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grand piano


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

classic piano


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

classic rock


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Big Rock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big city


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

City manager


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Assistant Manager


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Personal Assistant


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Personal Favourite


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Personal trainer


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Pokemon Trainer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Horse trainer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

physical trainer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

physical science


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Earth Science


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Science fiction


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fan fiction


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metal fan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doom Metal


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Hard Metal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death Metal


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Death Dildo


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Death Wish


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wish List


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Anal list


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

members list


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Penis Members


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shopping list


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shopping spree


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virtual spree


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Virtual reality


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

objective reality


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Primary objective


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Primary target


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Target shooting


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Trouble Shooting


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Trouble maker :side:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Money Maker


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cash money


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Cash flow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cash injection


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Petty cash


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Petty Theft


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Grand Theft


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grand piano


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Grand Penis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mechanical piano


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Mechanical engineering


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Social engineering


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Social anxiety


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Social Studies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Social science


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

social network


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Computer Network


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

computer virus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Computer language


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Bad language


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Bad Santa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

blood vial


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Blood Feud


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Blood brothers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blood money


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Money maker


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

blood money


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Spilled blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

spilled milk


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Spoiled Milk


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Mother's Milk


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Mother's day


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Day trip


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pay Day


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hazard pay


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Pay day


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Day


----------



## Ush (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Australia Day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

earth day


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

what is this shite


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Christmas day


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Christmas Tree


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pagan Tree


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tree branch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Branch office


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Office Party


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Head office


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Head games


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Patriot games


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mind games


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blank mind


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blank Space


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blank page


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Page turner


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Timmy Turner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turner network


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Network news


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Old news


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Old timer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Old Hunters


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Deer hunters


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

hunters shack


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Demon Hunters


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Semen Demon


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Demon spawn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spawn camping


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

camping trip


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

acid trip


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Acid wash


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wash out


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Brain wash


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brain Freeze


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Freeze ray


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mister Freeze


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Solar Freeze


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Solar eclipse


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Solar Panel


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Panel truck


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Pickup Truck


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickup Artist


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pastel Artist


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Con artist


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Famous Artist


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Digital artist


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Digital watch


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Neighborhood Watch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Neighborhood gentrification


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Bad Neighbourhood


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Team Bad


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Home team


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Home Uniforms


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Work Uniform(s)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Uniform Code


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Code Red


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Red head


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Head Trauma


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Head Case


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pencil case


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mental case


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Mental Institution


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Going mental


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Going Postal 
@Pratchett


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Postal worker



CJ said:


> Going Postal
> 
> @Pratchett


Repped. :curry2


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Social Worker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Social Studies


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

General Studies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

General hospital


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Major General


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

College Major


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

College Porn


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Softcore Porn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Porn Star


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Shooting Star


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollywood Star


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Hollywood Hogan :hogan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hollywood sign


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sign Language


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Language Barrier


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Barrier Reef


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Reef diving


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

cliff diving


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliff edge


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Razor's Edge


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Razor Blade


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Razor Ramon


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Blade Trinity


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Straight razor


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Straight peasant


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Peasant Bread


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rye Bread


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Rye Whiskey


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Whiskey Sour


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Sour Candy


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Candy Shop


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Candy Cane


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Christmas Candy


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Christmas Shopping


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Christmas Tree


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tree house


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Road house


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Road tax


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gasoline tax


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Gasoline Prices


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crazy prices


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Crazy ******


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Crazy Eyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snake eyes


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Snake Bite


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bite radius


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blast radius


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

fractured radius


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Fractured Nose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Broken nose


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Broken Heart


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet heart


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Sweet Tooth


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet spot


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

G spot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spot welder


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Spot monkey


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Monkey wrench


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

monkey business


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business plan


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Backup plan


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Backup Catcher


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dream catcher


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dream team


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dream job


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Job analysis


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Literary analysis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Literary device


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tracking device


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tracking stock


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Stock photo


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Stock car


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stock portfolio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Portfolio management


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Business management


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Business Plan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business realignment


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Business studies


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Business feet


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Business prosperity.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

business meeting


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business card


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Business Trip


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Road trip


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Field trip


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Acid trip


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Acid rain


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rain Man


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Burning Man


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mississippi Burning


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burning rubber


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Rubber Band


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Band practice


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Basketball Practice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Basketball game


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

game changer


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Game manager


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Football manager


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Touch football


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Fantastic Football


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Fantastic Four


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Four horsemen


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Biblical Horsemen


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Biblical parser


----------



## .v0idz (Jan 19, 2016)

Biblical literature


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

English literature


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

English Channel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

English language


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

English Countryside


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Countryside Village


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Rural village


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Leaf village


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Leaf Blower


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Maple leaf


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maple syrup


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Syrup Juice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Juice box


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Box drain


----------



## GroinTime (Jan 15, 2016)

Box Office


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Office Depot


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Corporate Office


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Corporate Kane


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kane Chicken


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Candy Kane


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Candy Bar


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bar Code


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Code Red


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Alert


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Danger Alert


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

danger zone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dead Zone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dead Man.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Man Down


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cave Man


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Man United


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Man Made


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Made Easy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Easy Bake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bake games


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

X Games


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hunger Games


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ball Games.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Burn Games


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Play Games


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mind games


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mind Maze


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mind reader


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Acrobat Reader


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

acrobat jester


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Court Jester.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tennis Court


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Celestial Court


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Celestial Body.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Celestial Spheres


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Celestial Entity


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Celestial Sexuality


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambiguous Sexuality


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hidden sexuality


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hidden Passage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hidden Agenda


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hidden Truth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Terrible truth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Terrible Booking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Terrible situation


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bad situation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad memory


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad Boys


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad Blood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad phone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Cellular phone*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

phone tracker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phone Call.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phone number


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

number generator


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prime number


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Optimus Prime


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prime minister


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazon Prime


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Powerful Amazon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazon River


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazon forest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amazon Queen


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Queen Becky!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Villa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David Collins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

collins glass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes!!!!

Barnabas Collins 

/Thread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Barnabas Gospel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cousin Barnabas :woo :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

First cousin


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cousin Eddie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Second cousin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cousin Skeeter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dear cousin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear John 






San Andreas memories. :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dear friend


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hello friend


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello darkness


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello Kitty


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

soft kitty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kitty Pryde


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pretty Kitty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible Woman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Invisible man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

invisible guardian


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Guardian angel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Earth Angel


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Moist Angel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fallen angel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angel cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cream cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit cake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fruit punch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weak punch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

weak tea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Green Tea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Green Day.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green chemistry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love chemistry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemistry lab


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

chemistry cream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Organic chemistry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Organic vegetables


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fresh vegetables


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fresh air


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Air Conditioner


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

hair conditioner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful Hair


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stringy Hair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hair colour


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hair gel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black hair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Panther.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Black heart*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black sky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vanilla essence


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Vanilla Ice :ha*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ice age


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ice cube


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

cream cheese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swiss Cheese


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Swiss Superman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

superman dies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Superman costume


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

superman planet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Planet Earth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

planet express


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Express mail


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

junk mail


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Electronic mail


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

snail mail


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

snail race


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rat race


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dirty Rat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rat Race


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Slimy Snail


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dirty Rat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rat Pack


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rat Bastard


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bastard sword


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fat Bastard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fat burner


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fat Albert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fat people


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good people


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow people


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Slow speed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

full speed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full force


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Card Force


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gravitational force


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gravitational waves


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surf waves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surf Rock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

surf house


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surf Monster


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monster House.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster energy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monster mash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monster Jam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

whack jam


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jam toast


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

jam factory


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clothes factory


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clothes Shop.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pawn Shop


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Porn shop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

porn star


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Star Wars


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

World Wars


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

World Champion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

World traveller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blues Traveler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blues singer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blues brothers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Four Brothers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Four directions


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fantastic Four


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Captain Fantastic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

South America


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

South Park


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Park


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jurassic bark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Era


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attitude Era


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Attitude Problem


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weight problem


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Weight Watchers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weight loss


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hearing loss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Court hearing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tennis court


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Castle Court


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sand castle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gothic Castle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bouncy castle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bouncy ball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Golf ball


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Golf course


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Collision course


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obstacle course


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Off Course


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Course correction


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

of course


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Course list


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crash Course


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crash landing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knots Landing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Soft landing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hard landing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*KINGS* Landing!










Come on, guys.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

suicide kings


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Suicide Prevention


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Suicide hotline


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

hotline bling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bling jewelry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jewelry store


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

play store


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Power Play


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unlimited power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlimited energy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potential energy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Electric energy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Electric Ladyland


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hypnotic Eye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Naked eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil Eye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evil spirit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking Dead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Talking Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hopping Dead


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead ringer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

walking dead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walking man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wake up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wake Wood


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Touch wood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad touch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire Blood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blood bank


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blood Pack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

blood drive


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blood brother


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Brother


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big shoes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clown Shoes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Running shoes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Running late


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Running fast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fast forward


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fast Lane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Right lane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Right Hook


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Right recursion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

recursion stack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stack overflow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shelf stack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shelf design


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shelf construction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Book Shelf...


...like one you would find in the Sanctum Sanctorum.

EVERYTHING IS ABOUT DOCTOR STRANGE!!! HOORAY!!!! :dance :clap :dance :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Secret book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy Book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water pollution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Water Spirit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shape Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Round shape


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Round belly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Round Robin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Round ball


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder Ball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thunder storm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thunder Cats


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cats Eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue eyes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue balls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Velvet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

national velvet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

National service


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Customer service


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Customer rights


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Human rights


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Animal rights


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

animal kingdom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love hearts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

love island


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Love


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange fetish


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foot fetish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

No "Doctor!?"

Fetish Idol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bondage fetish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Foot Fetish. 
@Chrome ; :ajhi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tickle fetish


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans fetish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trans fat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fat ass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wild ass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wild Pokemon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pokemon Go


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon red


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red dress


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Elegant dress


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Silk dress


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Silk shirt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirt design


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Graphic Design.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Graphic novel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

graphic editor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Graphic card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yugioh card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wild card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gift card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Identity card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Credit card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greeting card


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

card trick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magic trick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trick question


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Question mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Easy question


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Easy fix


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quick fix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quick response


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quick draw


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goalless draw


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Draw play


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play music


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music Videos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music album


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Photo Album


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Passport photo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Colour photo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Colour picture


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Picture perfect


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Perfect moment


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sad moment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sad feeling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Empty feeling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Empty box


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toy box


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Toy Story! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toy soldier


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Boy Toy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lady boy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet lady


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sweet dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet fruit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet Emotion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet kiss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quick kiss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss Army


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strong army


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead army


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead Sea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Sea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Red Rum


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

red sparrow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sea sparrow


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sea breeze


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sea monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster Mash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Monster Hunter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's mean! Poor monsters. :sadbecky

Monster Movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disaster Movie. It really was a disaster.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

horror movie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Date Movie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Epic Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

epic w̶h̶a̶l̶e̶ fail


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

epic tale


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Epic Farts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Epic music


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music theory


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

evolution theory


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Set theory


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chaos Theory


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chaos Emerald


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Emerald Weapon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chemical Weapon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemical engineering


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chemical plant


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemical X


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemical agents


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chemical warfare


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemical reaction


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

chain reaction


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Slow reaction


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

slow mo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow people


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful people


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful disaster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natural disaster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natural selection


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cake selection


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team selection


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Football team


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football stadium


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wembley stadium


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wembley arena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Empty arena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Practice arena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Practice training


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

target practice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Target locked


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Target Destroyed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Target Market


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stock Market.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

stock photo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Factory stock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toy Factory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy Story


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scary story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scary Monsters


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monsters University


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Famous Monsters :mark

Best magazine ever!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Famous Footwear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sport footwear


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

stinky footwear


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Footwear store


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic Store


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magic wand


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magic Trick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic Colors


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Magic Johnson 0


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Walter Johnson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walter White


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

White house


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

house party


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sketchy Party.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Halloween party


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Timeless Party


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Timeless Time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Timeless Entity aka @PhantomoftheRing


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Entity aka @PhantomoftheRing Hamburgers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dan's Hamburgers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Soiled hamburgers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Human Hamburgers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Human being


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Human Centipede


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Human meat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Human rights


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Human Monster


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cookie monster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sea monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolf Monster


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Teen Wolf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Young wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Were Wolf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lone wolf


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lone ranger


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lone girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gone Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long gone


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Long dong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long haul


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Long legs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tired legs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bone tired


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Broken bone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Broken dreams


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

broken heart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heart attack


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shaq attack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Counter attack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Counter Punch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sucker punch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit punch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fruit smoothie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit salad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna salad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salad dressing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad Bowl.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass bowl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wine glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass door


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass House.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Safe House


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Haunted house


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

House party


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wild Party


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Birthday party


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy face


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Hour


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lunch hour


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hour long


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Long wait


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Long Haul.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long way


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Long day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rusev Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunny day


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cloudy day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day dream


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream Team


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dream Theater


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream Knight


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

black knight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black shirt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sleeveless shirt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buttoned shirt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrinkled shirt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cotton shirt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cotton Candy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cotton HILL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

cotton fabric


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cotton Ball.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

magic ball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cricket ball


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cricket Bat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cricket pitch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pitch Perfect






For The Fourth Wall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batting pitch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High pitch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How High


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drug high


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

high school


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Primary school


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

School bus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

School book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book cover


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blown Cover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cover Story


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Under cover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

cover girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cover song











GOAT cover. SOOOOO much better than the shitty Priest original...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Take cover


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep cover


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep Purple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dungeons deep


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dungeon Siege


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Under Siege


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

down under


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Down river


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mississippi River


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mississippi Burning

Great movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

burning shadow


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Burning man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

iron man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant Man

Just read Avengers #59 and #60.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

candy man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark hair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Star


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark horse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark blue


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark Lord


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lord Voldemort :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lord Tensai. :hglol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Tywin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lord Baelish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Stark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maxwell Lord


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lord Sugar


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booger sugar


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugar Kiper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cane sugar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sugar Hill


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar high


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

How high


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Very high


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mighty High


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How High


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drug high


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sky high


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

knee high


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

High School.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

High Tension


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High level


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Level field


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

true level


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

True story


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

True crime


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crime scene


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crime spree


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crime time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dinner time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

time killer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weed killer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

killer clown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clown mask


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clown outfit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clown character


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Character development


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Character work


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lead character


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lead role


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Nostalgia said:


> Lead role


Role playing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Role model


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Role reversal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finisher reversal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clinical finisher


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clinical diagnosis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Early diagnosis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Early bird


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big bird


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bird brain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lady Bird


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lady parts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guy parts.

(no ****) :aryep


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Might Guy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans guy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool guy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool Tattoos


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool attitude


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cool bong


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool Runnings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool Boarders


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool sunglasses


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Broken sunglasses


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Broken glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Broken window


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Window repair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Open window


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Window cleaner


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rear window


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glazed window


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

glazed donut


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glazed Window.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mansion window


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Window pane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Expensive window


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expensive car


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Car wash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wash room


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living room


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Room size


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feet size


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Size chart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Height chart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Minimum height


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Minimum effort


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Minimum requirement


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Minimum age


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Age restriction


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ice Age


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice beam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ice Climber


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ice Rink.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice crystals


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

black ice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Manta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

manta ray


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gamma ray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gamma People


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

People person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alligator People


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alligator juniper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scary alligator


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scary Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movie tickets


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Train tickets


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Concert Tickets.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock concert


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rock cooking


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock bottom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bikini top


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Top shop


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Top hat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cowboy hat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Cowboy Boots


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hiking boots


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Combat boots


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Combat


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mortal coil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mortal enemies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mortal beings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Incorporeal beings


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Incorporeal planet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Distant planet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Distant dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream demon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dream land


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream weaver


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dream Evil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evil woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty woman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lmao great minds

Pretty witty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty shitty :vince


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty Bad


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Breaking Bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Breaking through


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Breaking barriers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking news


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Breaking up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Up stairs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walk up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walk distances


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walk across


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Power walk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power supply


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Power Bomb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power plant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nuclear Plant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plant cell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Battery cell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Prison cell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prison time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time jump


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time magazine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magazine cover


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dirty magazine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dirty laundry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dirty Money.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blood money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Easy money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Easy life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Life skills


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Job skills


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Useful skills


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Athletic skills


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Athletic games


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Olympic games


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Olympic Gold


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Olympic medals


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

War medals


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

War Zone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

War machine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Machine learning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Washing machine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time machine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Machine gun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tommy Gun.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toy gun


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

toy soldiers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toy Story


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Story book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book club


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Book End


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead end


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The end


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Back end


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Look back


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New look


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New car


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

New Penis


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

new man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man made


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Young man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Young woman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stunning Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stunning design


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interior design


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Simple design


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

App design


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster design


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Graphic Design.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Graphic Novel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantasy novel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cup final


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cup holder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World Cup


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

World map


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

world building


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Building block


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Block party


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Party mood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Party Animal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Animal kingdom


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Kingdom Come


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Come over


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hand over


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Left hand


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

left over


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

right over


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game over


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

game on


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Move on


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

dick move


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Smart move


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Move house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

House Party.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full house


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

House sale


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

house nation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

British nation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

one nation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One chance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

one vision


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One way


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

by way


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

By nature


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Human Nature


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Human creation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Human Body.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Heavenly Body


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heavenly creature


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly being


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Being positive


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Positive attitude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Positive thinking


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

false positive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

False alarm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

False beliefs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

superstitious beliefs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Superstitious rituals


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Superstitious People


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy people


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lazy People. :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feeling lazy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

feeling blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feeling sleepy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sleepy hollow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hollow tree


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Family tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apple tree


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Palm Tree.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Palm oil


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Palm Sunday


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sunday Morning.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monday Morning.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Early morning


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

early bird


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bird language


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angry Bird


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bird Person


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice person


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Missing Person


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lovely person


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely friendship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lovely voice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

angry voice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angry neighbour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Angry Gamer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angry geek


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Total Geek


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Total control


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Remote Control


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Control desk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

front desk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Front door


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back door


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Take back


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Take notice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Notice board


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

board game


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

message board


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bottle message


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Message received


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Message read


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clear message


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

crystal clear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clear air


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Air guitar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric guitar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Electric Funeral


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Electric car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fast car


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fast speed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fast Food.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

chinese food


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Italian food


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Italian Stallion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Italian pizza


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

hawaiian flower


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daisy flower


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Princess Daisy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Princess Peach


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Princess toadstool


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Princess Zelda


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Princess Bowsette


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Twilight Princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Royal princess


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Royal Baby.

I've heard about it enough today. :goaway


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Royal Rumble


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Royal palace


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cow Palace


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cow milk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harvey Milk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skimmed milk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Harvey Dent?

Chocolate Milk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate flavour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sexual Chocolate.


That's where I was trying to get us. Excellent work.

Sexual Healing


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Faith Healing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strange Healing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange roud

Everything is about my obsessions!! :mark :woo :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strange atmosphere


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephen Strange :mark :woo :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have a cookie.










Doctor Hartman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Who


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Jekyll


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Dirty


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Nope


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Zoidberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Zaius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Funkenstein


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Alchemy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Jones

God damn it, I can't find the clip.

"No time for love, Dr. Jones!"


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jessica Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is "doctor" the best word?

Doctor Banner










EDIT:

Jessica Harper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok then. ~_~ I kinda wanted to see how long we could run with Doctor. We didn't even get to Doctor Octopus.

Jessica Henwick

BTW, it turns out, unfortunately, that quote is another victim of the Mandela Effect. The actual line is "Hey, Dr. Jones! No time for love!" but people remember it the catchier way. Shame. Oh well, it's right in Clerks.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homer Simpson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Marge Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bart Simpson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok then. ~_~ I kinda wanted to see how long we could run with Doctor. We didn't even get to Doctor Octopus.


He was going to be my next one.

Hugo Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't even think of him. Saddens me. It's only been a month and I'm already out of the Spider-Man world. I CANNOT WAIT for that DLC.

Abraham Simpson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lisa simpson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mona Lisa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unattractive lisa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lisa Simpson.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wallis Simpson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Homer Simpson.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Winslow Homer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Winslow Arizona


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arizona climate


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool Climate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool breeze


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyler Breeze. :goaway


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool Runnings










edit:
Fucking ninjas :lol :lol

Autumn Breeze


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Autumn harvest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Harvest Moon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full form


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Free form.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living form


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Living Dangerously


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Driving dangerously


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Drunk Driving


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk sex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drunk Master


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Master Wayne.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruce Wayne


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Wayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Carradine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Juan Cena.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Cena


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lego cena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Build Lego.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lego house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lego Movie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lego fortress


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fortress Maximus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Impenetrable fortress


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Impenetrable Wall. :trump


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Border wall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Border patrol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Police patrol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Police Academy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Police dog.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attack dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dogs out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time out


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Time Management


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie time


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Movie theater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Theater prices


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Market Prices


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food market


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Food addiction.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porn addiction


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Food porn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food fight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat food


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dog food.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cute dog


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cute girl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cute cat.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat Lover


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cat eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alluring eyes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Closed eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead eyes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyes open


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Open Windows


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Open space


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Space Shuttle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Space Bound.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glory bound


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Glory hole :cena5


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Small hole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Butt hole.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doughnut hole


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine hole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sink hole.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Belfast Sink :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kitchen sink


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kitchen counter.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bean counter*

*there's usually two


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Baked bean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kidney bean


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kidney stone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kidney transplant


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kidney bean.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black bean


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. Bean.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Green bean


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green tea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Iced tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tea plantation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea cup.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tea Act


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Convincing act


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Circus Act


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Act innocent


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

patriot act


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

True patriot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

True crime


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drug crime


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drug running.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drug dealing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drug money.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blood money


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blood donor.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

First Blood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

First round


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Round Table


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wooden table


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wooden chair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocking chair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steel chair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chair shot.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vacant chair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vacant Championship.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Championship Belt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undisputed Championship


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lineal Championship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Championship match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boxing match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mud wrestling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestling gear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling promo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Amateur wrestling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Amateur porn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Porn actress


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

****** porn


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

corn porn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet corn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corn flakes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bran flakes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bran Stark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bran fiber


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raisin Bran


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bran Flakes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

All Bran


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

All night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night long


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night fever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hay fever


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

beaver fever


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

River beaver


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

River basin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sink basin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kitchen sink.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kitchen sex


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sex tortoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex position


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pogo position


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pogo stick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walking stick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walking Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking fast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Power walking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power trip


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ego trip


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Field trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Picnic field


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Picnic table.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dressing table


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling table


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sumo Wrestling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arm wrestling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arm exercises


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arm bar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arm lock


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ankle Lock


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Key lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brock lock


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brock pierce


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ear pierce


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ear drum.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drum roll


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

egg roll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Egg mcmuffin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fried egg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Deep End


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book End


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Book worm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Book club.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book cover


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cover song


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Song lyrics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Misheard lyrics


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Misheard phrases


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Misheard voices


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loud voices


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hear voices.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hear Indiana


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Indiana Jones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

January Jones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Next January


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Next word


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Next Generation.






This theme is stuck in my head for the rest of my life. End me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Generation X


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Generation Y


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Generation one


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rogue One


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Unholy One


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unholy alliance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avengers Alliance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weak alliance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Temporary alliance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Temporary feelings


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Temporary ban


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Permanent ban


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Ban


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shadow Lugia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Warm Shadow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shadow box


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Box office


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Post office


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Check post


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Check Hook










:laugh:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fishing hook


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fishing tackle.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fishing rod


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steel rod


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steel City.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

city wok


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

City centre


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gotham City


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

City tour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Concert tour


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Music Concert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock music


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rock god


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoney God


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phoney behavior


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad behaviour.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad avatar 8*D


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad experience


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Regretful experience


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Experience Points


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reputation points


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maximum points


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maximum level


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Power level


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

English Level


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

English test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Litmus test


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pregnancy test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Test results


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disappointing results


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Disappointing sex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kinky sex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No sex. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Individual sex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sex bomb.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret sex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Secret door


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret passion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Passion fruit.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Juicy Fruit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

juicy goosey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Juicy orange


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange Juice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar juice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sugar rush.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero sugar


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Liger Zero :yes

:bow 20LigerZero17


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Antihero said:


> Liger Zero :yes
> 
> :bow 20LigerZero17


Zoom Zero


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Professor Zoom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Camera zoom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Camera obscura.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hidden camera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Camera angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt angle :kurt


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hurt angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Angle Slam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Angle Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kimura lock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Safety lock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Safety instructions


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Safety First


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Safety rules


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Follow rules


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Broken rules


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Traffic rules


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Frustrating traffic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frustrating game.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Frustrating sleep :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sleep deprived


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex deprived


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sex Hunter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex change


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Change password


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spare Change


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spare time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Free time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Free meal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Free bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Bird


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bird man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bird brain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brain activity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forum activity


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum addiction. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Discussion forum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling venue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestling ring


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling belt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leather belt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leather jacket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Denim jacket


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Denim shorts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Denim jacket.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bulletproof jacket


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bulletproof coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coffee powder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Americano coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold coffee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Iced coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coffee beans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Decaf coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coffee mug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Latte coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coffee table


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Round table


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Round coin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coin toss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hip toss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hip fire.

Too much Call of Duty once again. fpalm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Straight fire :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Straight male


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Straight line


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fine line


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Line segment


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Comedy segment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Silly comedy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Embarrassing comedy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Comedy club


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biker club


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fight Club.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fist fight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final frontier


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Final stand.

Not another CoD reference I promise. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Final decision


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

final journey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final destination



The Fourth Wall said:


> Final stand.
> 
> Not another CoD reference I promise. :side:


Was always your death streak. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Final Countdown.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final flame


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Final offer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tempting offer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tempting thought


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deep thought.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep Purple


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Purple Rain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Purple People


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

purple nurple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple shirt


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Purple people-eater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple cabbage


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cabbage patch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cooked cabbage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cabbage soup


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chicken soup


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken salad


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chicken ranch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chicken Foot


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lead foot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Foot


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Bang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bang Gun


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gun Slinger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gun range


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bop Gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loaded gun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loaded Potato


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet potato


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet Mama (T)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sweet dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful dream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wet dream. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vivid dream


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dream Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Barbie Girl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Barbie World. :flairdance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World tour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tour guide


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grand Tour.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Escort tour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Escort agency.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans escort


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trans fetish.

Who does that remind me of? :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange fetish



The Fourth Wall said:


> Who does that remind me of? :side:


Oxi, Vic, or some other oddball that is not me. :shrug


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Strange Fruit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit basket


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Basket case.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Case Closed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Case reopened


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Case Keenum


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leather case


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Case study


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nutrition study


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Study Guide


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Local guide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Local Color


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skin color


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf Skin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Killer werewolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf Curse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Superstition curse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Madden curse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Curse (of) Frankenstein


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride (of) Frankenstein


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mail bride


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Mail


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Junk mail


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Space junk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep space


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

deep throat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep pockets


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep voice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep Red


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep sea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sea shore


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sea breeze


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sea salt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salt water


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

salt lick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salt taste


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taste buds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Exquisite taste


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent taste


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad taste. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bad Ronald


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream Endless


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Endless Boobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Endless


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Death Note.

Just don't watch the Netflix film. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Death


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

death fart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Bed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Empty bed


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Empty handed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red handed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Hand


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

glad hand


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad bags


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

glad eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hypnotic Eye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eye spy.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

black eye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black hair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black bean


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

black heart


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Black Pepper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black t-shirt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chilli Pepper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot chilli


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot Wheels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hot Patootie (Bless my Soul!)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot legs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot chick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot trap


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hot fart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natalya fart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow... okay. Those are my choices...

Let's do it.

Fart Bomb.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nuclear bomb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nuclear Family


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nuclear weapons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nuclear test


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Book Test


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Driving test


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Driving Crazy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crazy Frog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frog Town


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nuke town.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poop town


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lavender Town


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pallet Town.










Only remembered that because of @Jam ; :reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Town


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loathe Christmas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Christmas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Christmas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wonderful Christmas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wonderful Life


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Wonderful World


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World Cup


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

World Series


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Survivor Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

World Wrestling

EDIT:

Sole Survivor


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sole Asylum (I know... It's not spelled "Sole")


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lunatic Asylum


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

TNA Asylum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham Asylum


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeremiah Arkham


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Arkham City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham Horror


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Classic Horror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vault (of) Horror


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horror scene


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crime scene


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crime Mob


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crime rate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crime wave


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

crime tyme


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crime report


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future Crime


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Future endeavors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future Events


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Immediate future


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Future visions


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Future tense


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Past tense


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Present tense


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Birthday present


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Birthday gift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Expensive gift


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gift box


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gift card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gift hamper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food hamper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tasty food


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tasty meal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full meal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full belly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Belly dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dance classes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dance Connection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dance Macabre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rain dance


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Acid rain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Acid Armor


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Acid projection


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Acid rain


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Purple Rain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Purple wall


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brick wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Berlin wall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wall Street


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Baker street


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coronation Street.






And now that annoying ass theme tune is in my head. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quality street


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Quality street


My Nan has one at her house and it just has bloody tools in. Always fools me. :side:

Easy Street.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Street fight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sword fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food fight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pillow fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pillow talk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pillow princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twilight princess


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

disney princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disney film


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Action film


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Action packed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Action taken


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Photo taken.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Color photo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Color Sabrina


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Charisma Carpenter


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Charisma Vacuum


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

dick vacuum


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dick VanDyke


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dick Girl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Barbie Girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbie doll



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Dick Girl


Given your avatar I'm not surprised you came up with that. :lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Killer Doll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Killer instinct


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Serial killer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spree killer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shopping spree.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shopping cart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Window shopping


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shopping bill


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shopping list


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shopping trolley.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food shopping


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Healthy food


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Healthy lifestyle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lifestyle choices


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadly Choices


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deadly attraction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fatal Attraction


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fatal error


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fatal crash.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crash Holly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Holly tree


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

apple tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Palm tree 










Which is the GOAT tree so yes a photo needed to be posted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There are a lot of 'em out here.

Christmas Tree.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring Christmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^Christmas Grinch


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

christmas gift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Carol

HURRY UP, THANKSGIVING!!!! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christmas over


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christmas ended


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic Archer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Magic mushrooms


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic trick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gender trick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Card Trick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yugioh card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Credit card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Positive credit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Universal Credit.

Poor fuckers. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Universal Championship :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Intercontinental Championship


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cruiserweight championship


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

European Championship


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

European women :cool2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

European Dominance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

European food.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Greasy food


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food delivery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina Food


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sabrina gym


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gym membership


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Netflix membership.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Netflix account


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Netflix Sabrina

That one actually makes sense!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enough Sabrina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forever Sabrina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

(Sabrina is) gone forever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:O 











:asuka Forever


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Streak (not) forever :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Enemies Forever :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friends forever


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Best friends










:sadbecky


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Best penis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl penis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor strange


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Dolittle.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doctor hoot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoot Hoot.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hoot Gibson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Debbie Gibson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bob Gibson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bob Ross


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bob bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob Seger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob Holly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crash holly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buddy Holly


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buddy Rogers


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Buck Rogers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fast buck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fast car


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fast food.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

bad food


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad Reputation.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Public reputation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Public bathroom. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Public figure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Public toilet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Public school


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High school


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Secondary School. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

School bus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GHOUL Bus :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bus stop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

School bus.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bus wankers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Late bus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Late Train


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Train ticket.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bullet train


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Train crash


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Car crash.

I know what that reminds me of. :vince


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crash Holly.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crash course


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creep Course


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Of course


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Collision Course


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Golf course


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miniature golf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Golf cart


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Golf Clubs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night Clubs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night Prowler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night Watchmen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fright Night


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Silent night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lonely night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night stalker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Internet stalker. :side:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

deer stalker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Online stalker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Online chat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chat room.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sexy chat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sexy heels


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

High heels.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monster High


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monster heel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Monster


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom thread


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twitter Thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twitter post


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum post.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stupid forum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stupid people.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stupid idiot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stupid life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Short life


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Life sucks.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Word life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boring life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring Saturday. 

I thought Saturdays were meant to be good. Ah well, time to play some CoD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunny Saturday


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gloomy Saturday.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloomy north


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gloomy Gus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloomy sky


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yellow Sky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Gloomy" is a popular word here...

Yellow Submarine


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yellow jacket


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leather jacket.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leather belt


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Leather thong


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leather strap.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red strap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Red Championship. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red hair


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

red diary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red bull 

WOAT energy drink though


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red carpet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Carpet cleaner.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vacuum cleaner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booty cleaner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Window cleaner


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cleaner shrimp


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shrimp biscuit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mantis shrimp


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Insect Mantis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Insect Queen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Queen Bee.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elizabeth Turner. 










Damn, what has the celebs section done to me. hno


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Paige Turner


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dallas Paige


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE Paige.










I miss when she was hot. :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE Network


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Since when is WWE a word? :side:

Radio Network


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It counts. :side:

Wireless Network.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porn network


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Computer network


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer virus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Desktop Computer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Computer Menace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dennis (the) Menace.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom Menace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom Ring. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom Ganon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom Thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clothes thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clothes shopping. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Shopping :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrible Christmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonderful Christmas :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas Music. :flairdance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Carol :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas Grinch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cancelled Christmas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cancelled flight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cancelled appointment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Request appointment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dentist appointment.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Dentist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock music


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Country music.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

country western


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Western Europe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Central Europe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eastern Europe 

Them Ukrainian girls :banderas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eastern bluebird


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eastern culture


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Western Culture.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asian culture


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Culture shock.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Static Shock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shock value


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Residual value


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Residual heat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Heat wave


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heat energy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Energy drink. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stored energy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

high energy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

High Caliber. 

Too much Call of Duty again. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High maintenance


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Low maintenance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Low mood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Low blow.

AJ Styles knows all about that..


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Get Low


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Get drunk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Punch drunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fruit punch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

nut punch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nut butter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Peanut butter


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Soft Butter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Butter Buns


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Butter Bean


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coffee bean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee morning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Morning walk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning routine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Morning news


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

World news


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fake news


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

News flash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

News coverage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

News reporter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring news


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad news.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad heartburn 

Which was me yesterday :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad teammate.

I'm looking at you Call of Duty and your shitty matchmaking system.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad weather


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit weather.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shit mood


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Edit: Woah, missed a page...


Bad mood


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mood enhancing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Muscle enhancing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arm muscle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Calf muscle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calf injury


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ankle injury


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shattered ankle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shattered dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Broken dreams


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Broken glass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beer glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass house


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Student house


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Student life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simple life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Simple interest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird interest


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Compound interest


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Interest rate.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strike rate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strike team.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

strike force


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team effort


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lacking effort


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasted effort.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Wasted Potential


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unlimited potential


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasted potential.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Potential output


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Untapped potential


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

limited potential


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Limited rules


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Extreme rules


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Extreme weather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weather report


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Traffic report


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Monthly report


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monthly wage


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wage rage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Road rage


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Fury road


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buu's Fury

The greatest GBA game ever made!





That soundtrack :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fury cutter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Diamond Cutter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diamond ring


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Diamond dust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dust pan


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Peter Pan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Peter Pan.


Phantom's Phun Phact: I was going to post that with a very similar gif, but I decided to make breakfast instead.

Peter Gwen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peter Griffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brian Griffin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stewie Griffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meg Griffin. :goaway

Mila Kunis though. :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Griffin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho :y2j


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chris Benoit.

Who? :vince


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Phantom's Phun Phact: I was going to post that with a very similar gif, but I decided to make breakfast instead.
> 
> Peter Gwen


Great minds think alike. :quite

-----.

Chris Tucker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indubitably. :quite

Chris Lee


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Stan Lee


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bruce Lee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lee Evans.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brett Lee


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Hart


Mary...

Mary...

MARY.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hart Dynasty


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ming dynasty


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ming Vase


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ming Xi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ming Merciless


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Merciless behavior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Best behaviour


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Best intentions


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Best chance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucky chance


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lucky punch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucker punch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Legendary Sucker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Legendary pokemon


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Pokemon Nerd


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anime nerd


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hentai Anime


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Anime Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triplicate Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Power Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I, Phantom


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I, Frankenstein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I, scream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Scream Queen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Queen Victoria


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret desires


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Secret fetishes. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret videos :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unseen videos. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot videos :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

YouTube videos


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube subscribers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

YouTube channel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube comments


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Comments section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Negative comments


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Negative publicity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Negative thoughts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Negative approach


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Negative posters. :goaway


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Negative Zone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Impact Zone.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twilight Zone


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WAR ZONE

:vince3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratings War. :vince


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ratings winner.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Born Winner


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

InexorableJourney said:


> Ratings winner.


Real Winner


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Real Deal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Real life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

After Life


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Full-Life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Full Monty


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Monty Python


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Full Monty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monty Brown


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brown sugar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peri Brown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Brown bomber.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brown hair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hair trigger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hair loss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Short hair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spiky hair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hair extensions


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hair today (gone tomorrow)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hair spray


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spray paint


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spray can


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepper spray


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black pepper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black sheep


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Black Metal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power metal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Power ballads


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Power Ranger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power grid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Power Girl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Power Metal :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Power Glove


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

power play


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power struggle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Power creep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power button


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Power Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power couple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best couple :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Best friends


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Best man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Man :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spectre


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Grinch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock :rock1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spirit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Hulk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Joker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Predator


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Shining


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Strokes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Different Strokes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Different Colors


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Different things


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Different minds


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Different people


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

purple people


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Purple Nurple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Purple Army.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skeleton Army.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dad's Army.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KISS Army


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet Kiss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ivy's Kiss


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kiss ass


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kick Ass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drop kick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bicycle kick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Side kick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Side mirror


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mirror image


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Magic Mirror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Candy Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameo Candy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Candy cane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Candy Floss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Candy bar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mars bar


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mars bra


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sports bra


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sports clothing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sports entertainment :vince5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring sports. :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring porn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring Deadpool. :sip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boring activity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring movies :sip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boring conversation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring performer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring Becky :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring Benedict :sip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boring idea :sip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring Nolan :sip


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nolan Ryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STREAK OVER!!!

Ryan Murphy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Cochran


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Caputo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Vedder


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Irvine :y2j


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho :y2j


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Lee


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stan Lee (R.I.P)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bruce Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilation Lee :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

quick Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quick reply


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring reply.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No reply


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Disqualification.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Regrets


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Clea?

Lame.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Anna. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Françoise :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No purpose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No life. :lauren


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time travel.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time lordy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

First time


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

first love


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First kiss


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiss kiss


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

French Kiss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

First kiss. :banderas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

First person


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Third Person


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Third grade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Final Grade.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cup final


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

World Cup.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tea cup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea bag.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

School bag


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

School out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy Phantom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Groovy Dancing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy Françoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Groovy party


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Birthday party


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina's Birthday


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Birthday bash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dana Bash


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dana White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

White Sorceress


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

White Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Magic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Magic number


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Magic


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Strange Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring Clea :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring DJ :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful DJ


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

DJ Khaled


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful Françoise










EDIT:

Darn you.

DJ Saved


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

DJ Waluigi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waluigi kart


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Waluigi Tennis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario tennis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Peach tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy Tennis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Luigi Tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pauline Tennis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Yoshi Tennis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Table tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Table tennis


Not Mario. :goaway

Rosalina Tennis


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boo Tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^This guy gets it.

Blooper Tennis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Table tennis


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Round Table


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pool table.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pool party.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

House party.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Party. :mark

It ain't no party like a Phantom party, 'cause a Phantom party is mandatory! :dance


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Puppet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Puppet master


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Master key


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Master ofthemysticarts


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Master ofthemysticarts


That's Cheating!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's Correct.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Correct answer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Answer (is) Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pinned Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undefeated Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka who :vince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Asuka. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perfect Anna. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Françoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfect booking :vince2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really surprised you didn't say Perfect DJ. :lol

Shit booking. :vince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same.

Adequate Booking.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because that comment was supposed to be after Perfect Asuka but I got ninja'd :side:

Questionable booking


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Questionable design.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Questionable body :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Body confidence.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot body


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot chick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot video :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Curious video. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watch video :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unwatched video. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unwatched movie 

Which for me is all of Anna Kendrick's movies :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You bastard. :side:

Good movie. :anna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

good times


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good Dinner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas Dinner. :sodone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Christmas










With Wasp! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Groovy Christmas.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Christmas socks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fluffy socks.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Black socks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Widow (defeated by the superior Magik. :dance)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black screen


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Lightning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black jeans


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Skinny Jeans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Skinny dip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skinny latte


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skinny body.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

skinny ass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thicc ass. :sodone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fat ass


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phat ass


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

smart ass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smart decision


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smart Sherlock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smart mouth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big mouth.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Potty mouth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Potty training


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Football training


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Football score


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

High score


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High school


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clown school


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

School bus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Magic Bus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bus stop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bus journey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark journey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark desires


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

White chocolate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chocolate cake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carrot Cake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Carrot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystic Meg


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mystic Moe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mystic Arts

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That'll do, pig... that'll do. roud

Mystic Maiden


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iron Maiden :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Iron horse


----------



## Sportstainment (Dec 15, 2018)

Horse rider


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Horse face


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Two Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom's Face


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Butter face


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Funny face


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punchable face.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monkey face


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock Face


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock Bottom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Glam rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glam squad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Squad Goals


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life goals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Relationship Goals.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business Goals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Football Goals.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring football


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boring Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring drunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy drunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Aubrey?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Christmas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Bexmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Merry Strangemas :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry X-Mas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Merry way.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Merry Krampus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Special dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Special needs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Special offer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tempting offer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tempting video. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tempting girl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Real girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans girl :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Little girl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Little Man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spider Man.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider Riders


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider cam


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spider pig


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider wasps


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spider web


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

web service


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delivery service


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Service charge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Service tip


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

broad tip


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

finger tip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Middle finger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chocolate finger


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sexual Healing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sexual feelings


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hurt feelings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hurt pride


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hurt ego.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ego trip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Round trip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Road trip.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boat trip


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Boat ride


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Train ride


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Train ticket.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terror Train


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

groovy train


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Train wreck


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Train capacity


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maximum capacity


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Maximum Effort


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Little effort


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Little women


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Little John


poor guy, Robin really liked mocking him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Marston


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

John Morrison


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

john jack


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack Daniels


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Terry Daniels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Terry Crews


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Apollo Crews


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Apollo Creed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Captain Apollo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sea captain


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sea Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster Movie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

SpongeBob movie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Christmas Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas Magik


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prankster Magik


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Prankster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cat Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

beaten man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beaten Up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beat up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

up yours


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Up skirt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thumbs up


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Thumbs down


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Going down


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Going up


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Going mad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mad Hatter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mad scientist


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mad Max.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Madder Max


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

max power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Max appeal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Max Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full moon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Full Force


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full throttle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Full Monty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full on


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full toss


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coin toss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coin machine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Machine learning


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

War Machine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

War crimes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time crimes.










Great time travel film. (Y)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Time Travel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Business travel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business Class :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Business lunch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skip lunch.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Skip Zip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skip Sheffield


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sheffield accent.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horrible accent


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Horrible person


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horrible demons


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

horrible night


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fright Night


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fight Night


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fight Club


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Club sandwich


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Canned Sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Canned heat


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Miami Heat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miami beach


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowded beach


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beach party


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beach Boys


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Backstreet boys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

toy boys


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex toy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chew toy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chew E


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chew Valley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

River Valley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Silicon Valley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Silicon Tits


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big tits


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blue tits


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Velvet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red sky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red dress


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evening dress


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evening walk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evening television


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Late evening


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Late lunch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Late arrival


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Late appointment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Too late


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Too big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Think big


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think tank


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water tank


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tommy tank


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad tommy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bad girls


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad boys


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad TV


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong TV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrong number


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magic number


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Number one


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Number two


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Number Zero


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zero sugar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sugar Free


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Free bird


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Free Money


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cash money


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Johnny Cash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Johnny English


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Johnny Depp


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Johnny rotten


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Johnny Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Johnny Guitar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Johnny Carson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Johnny Nitro


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's Johnny !!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Here's Lucy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's to


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Here's Your (sign)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Your Mother


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mother Russia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mother ship


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horrible mother


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jennifer. :banderas

Horrible Histories.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Histories mysteries


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Grave Mysteries


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grave Digger


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gold Digger


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gold FINGER


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

-wa wahhhh wa

gold burgh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gold teeth


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

False teeth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

False hope


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Hope


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Avengers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

new balls


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Golden balls


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coconut Balls


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bowling balls


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowling pins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bowling Center


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pokémon Center.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Center Stage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leisure Centre


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Leisure Suit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leisure trip


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Trip Wire


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Piano Wire


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jump wire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple Jump


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bungee jump


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Reverse bungee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reverse psychology


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reverse gear


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Metal Gear


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gear Solid. :cool2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

solid matter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dark Matter.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual Healing. :flairdance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sexual misconduct


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Misconduct aplenty


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

booze aplenty


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

free booze


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enough Booze.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tough Enough


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tough Lotus


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tough titties


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bouncy titties


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big titties. :book


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jiggling titties


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jiggling ass. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ass chocolate


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ass cavity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dental cavity


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dental work.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dental bill :side:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Bill song


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brenda Song


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Song lyrics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Meaningful song


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meaningful chats. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Awkward chats


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awkward people.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Awkward photos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awkward vibes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Awkward feelings


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Awkward turtle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

turn turtle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Turtle shell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shell company


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Successful company


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad company


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

three's company


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Company logo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Company manager


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

General manager


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

General Mills


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

General knowledge


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

having knowledge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

having fun


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

fun bags


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bean Bags


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr Bean


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr Mister


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Perfect example


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Perfect Plex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfect vision


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

double vision


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Double effort


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Double trouble


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Double back


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Back pain


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver back


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Silver lining


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Silver coin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Silver locket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Silver


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big breasts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big event


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Country


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Bang


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

big time


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Evil


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big bopper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

big apple


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

apple bottoms


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple juice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

apple mac


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

apple crumble


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

apple butt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuit butt.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

pork butt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big butt.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bubble butt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bubble gum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mint gum


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mint Christmas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

christmas party


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Political party


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pool party


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

House party.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

House nation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nation Domination


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Domination flag


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Flag football


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

american football


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American obesity


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American slang.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

american alpha


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alpha Club


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

alpha female


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alpha carbon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Altered carbon.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carbon cycle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

water cycle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cycle count


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Count sheep


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sheep herder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nerf herder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nerf gun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

costume gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Machine gun


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fax machine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Washing machine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Washing up


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

up chuck


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chargin Chuck


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chuck Berry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Berry tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Berry juice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beetle juice


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beetle Shaka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beetle bum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Volkswagen Beetle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old Volkswagen


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Old man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old habits


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Old news


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

news network


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

News article


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

definite article


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

article number


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Research article


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

news article


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

fake news


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fake Trap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fake people. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fake identity


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fake persona.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fake account


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bank account


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bank balance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bank statement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Official statement


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

state official


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

State Capital.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Washington State


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Washington


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Washington Post.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Late post


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late reply.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delayed reply


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Delayed game.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Delayed gratification


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual gratification.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sexual thoughts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

sexual harassment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual escapades.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sexual fetish


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sexual healing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Healing process


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spiritual healing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spiritual experience


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Work experience.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Relationship experience


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

complicated relationship


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Distant relationship


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Distant friends. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fake friends


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Friends first


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fist friends


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

fist bump


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thread bump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Thread


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phantom foul


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Foul smell. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strong smell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strong odour.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

strong suit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

birthday suit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Business suit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

car business


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fast car


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big car


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

big foot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

foot print


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

foot fetish


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

transformation fetish


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ass fetish


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Latex fetish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liquid Latex


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Latex gloves


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Leather gloves


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leather jacket


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Denim jacket


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Denim shorts


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Short shorts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Short line


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Short stature


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Short Walk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Short temper


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Temper Steel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Steel wing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Damascus Steel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Steel door


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steel Cage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rabbit cage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shark Cage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cage Match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladder match


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rope Ladder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladder fall


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ladder match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Table match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chairs match. :lauren

No good gifs, because Chairs matches suck.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lit match


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

pole match


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wrestlemania match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wrestlemania heaven


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heaven Hell.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell yeah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell March


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell imagined


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hell raiser






-we'll tear your hole apart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

girlfriend hell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No girlfriend. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No penis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

penis plex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Small penis. :hayden3 :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big penis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Evil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big dog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Snoop dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Snoop Lion. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lion King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Diamond


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

King prawn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Robert


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

King Kong


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swanky Kong


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Kong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Donkey Kong


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diddy Kong


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hong Kong


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kongo Kong.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazing Kong


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Amazing Day


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

valentines day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

valentines chocolates


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

valentines sex


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Butt Sex


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oral Sex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oral herpes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oral examination


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Online examination


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Online purchase


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Expensive purchase


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

expensive taste


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unique taste


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad taste


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taste buds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

best buds


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Best friends


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fake friends. :lauren


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fake breasts


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bouncing breasts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Natural Breasts


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tiny breasts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Breasts.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken breasts


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Three breasts


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Three Stooges


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stooges songs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated songs.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Overrated movies


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated looks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Underrated looks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good looks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad looks.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad boys


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Backstreet Boys. :lauren


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Backdoor boys


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Backdoor action


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

action comedy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Action Adventure


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonic Adventure. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sonic Boom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonic Hedgehog


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fat hedgehog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Body fat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Body Horror


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

body slam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Body swap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

gender swap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wife swap.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

knife swap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knife edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

steak knife


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ribeye steak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Juicy steak. :book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Juicy breasts


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Juicy Jones


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Juicy.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big bad


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad Guy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad mojo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bad Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Wolf


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Croctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sofia Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beverly Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Donna Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange shit


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Strange Days


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Happy Days


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Moments


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm still on that high. 

Happy Haunts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Trails



PhantomoftheRing said:


> I'm still on that high.


This is basically what's happened to me. Imagine the hat as Asuka winning the title.






Asuka not being in the first ever womens WrestleMania main event infuriates me. She should be the most pushed woman they've ever employed. Nothing else will suffice. The title is the bare minimum of what's required of them.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans girls


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thai Girls


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot Thai


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hot woman


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dream Woman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dream Lord


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Voldemort


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lord Zedd


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lord Greystoke


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

homosexual lord


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vampire Lord


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vampire Slayer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Band Slayer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great band


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Underrated band.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Band Leader (R.I.P. Dolores)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Follow Leader.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Follow me


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Blow me

(That's not an invitation just to clarify, Nostalgia)

:beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You're not a hot trans woman so no :shrug 

Blow torch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blow job.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Odd job


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Odd poster


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mysterious poster. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mysterious story


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mysterious Adventures


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Epic adventures


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chilling Adventures.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chilling discovery


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Discovery Channel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel channel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Travel vlog. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel photos


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Time Travel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time machine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time keeper.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gate Keeper


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Keepers.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Giver


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Receiver.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wide receiver


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eyes Wide.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Shut it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shut in. :sadbecky


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

In love


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

love it


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mcanal Lovin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lovin Spoonful


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sugar Lovin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar rush


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sonic rush


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Gold Rush


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gold medal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Solid Gold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Solid thick


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thick skin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf Skin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shaved skin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Potato skin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Baked potato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Potato aim.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mashed potato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mashed banana


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Banana milkshake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberry milkshake. :book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strawberry Fields


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strawberry pesticides :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious Pesticides


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delicious women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious calk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delicious meal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious Glue.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lauren


Delicious drink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious Garbage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delicious body


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious Hemlock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delicious eyes











Phantom is rolling his eyes


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Man eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:side:

Blue eyes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hungry Eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super hungry


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Super Crazy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy people


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

People power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corrupt power


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turtle power


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Corrupt Politician










Edit - Ninja Turtle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow turtle


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ninja Turtle!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ninja Warrior.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dingo Warrior


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slate Warrior


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vegan Warrior


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vegan nerd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Annoying vegan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vegan deficiency


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vegan Sausage (Roll)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage roll. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big Sausage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Show.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

show girls


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nitro Girls


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitro Boost


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Speed boost.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sonic Boost


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonic boom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonic Knuckles.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Bumpy Knuckles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass knuckles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brass ring.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ring theory


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wrestling ring


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Wedding Ring


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wedding Chapel


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nurse Chapel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nurse outfit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello Nurse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

school nurse


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dead nurse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nurse shark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shark jump


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shark Attack


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tiger shark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liger Attack


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blade Liger


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Blade Runner


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Leaf Blade


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Maple leaf


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Maple syrup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corn syrup


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Corn flakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bran flakes. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Raisin Bran


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bran Stark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony Stark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tony Romo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony Montana


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tony Mamaluke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony Perkins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tony Hawk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night Hawk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night owl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night Breed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night Watchman.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Night vision


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night Terrors


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Night Train


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Astro Train


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

steam train


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Steam Punk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk rocker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk clothing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Punk chick


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chick kick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Baby chick


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

chick dude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chick flick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chick dick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock chick










Two Debbie Harry pics on one page... roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Suspicious chick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy chick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jealous chick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Chick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mystic water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot water


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mystic tomato


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Killer tomato


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cherry tomato


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rogue Tomato


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rogue agent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CHERRY BOMB!!!!!










EDIT:

Ugh. :goaway

Marvel Rogue


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Professor Marvel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Professor X


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agent X


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret Agent


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Secret sauce


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Secret Wars


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Double Wars

Damn ninjas :curry3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Double agent


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Secret Agent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Top secret


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Top Gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mountain top


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Top Model


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Role model


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spiral model


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spiral Hill


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spiral tap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tap out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cold tap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cold Night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cold personality


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cult (of) Personality


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange cult


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Umm... That guy from that movie... I forget his name...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Nurse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Rock :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Voodoo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Voodoo child


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voodoo Kit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Repair kit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer repair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Repair shop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voodoo Shop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex shop


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Shop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pawn shop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gift shop


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Exploding gift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exploding Electrode


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pokemon Electrode.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shiny Electrode


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shiny Zeraora


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shiny Bicycle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bicycle wheels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bicycle Race


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Car Race


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Race


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Race Drivin'


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Race driver.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Car race


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pod race


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pod People


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cat people


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rude cats.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cat calls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Were Cat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Were Shark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shark food


----------



## EraOfGreat (Jan 13, 2019)

Shark tale


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

duck tale


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Darkwing Duck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Donald duck


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Davy Duck


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rubber duck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead duck


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Evil dead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evil Hero


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anti hero.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Elemental Hero


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elemental damage.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damage condenser


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Brain Damage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Damage control


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Control center


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Control point.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sword point


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sword Fight


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cat Fight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cat nap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat litter


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cat nip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Egyptian cat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Persian cat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

House Cat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

House party


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beach Party :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beach walk :cool2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Beach Ball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tennis ball


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tennis Racket


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Mario Tennis


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mario Party


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Metal Mario


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Glam metal


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Metal Heart


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Twisted Metal


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Twisted Sister


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transgender sister


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sister Magik

@Doctor Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Magik


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Goat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Billy (Billie) Piper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy Joel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Billy Rosewood

Just saw Beverly Hills Cop and it rules.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Billy Jack


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy Idol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

American Idol


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

American Idiot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American food


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

American car


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

American Dream


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lucid dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recurring dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dream Match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dream job


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dream Lord


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dream Catcher


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bug catcher


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fly Catcher


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fly trap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alluring trap


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Klap Trap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kafka Trap


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Trap master


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Puppet Master


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sock Puppet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Puppet show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ASUKA SHOW


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka kick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brogue Kick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stiff Kick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stiff Whiskey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stiff Leg


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Leg chain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Chain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The *Doctor*


I hope the next post is *Strange.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Man :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strange Mage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange










My work here is done.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Doctor Phantom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Octopus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Octopus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Alert


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Christmas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Christmas :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moon Knight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Arkham Knight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham Horror


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Horror


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bad Horror


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad Blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad Blood :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bad Medicine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad Karma


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Karma Chameleon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chameleon Soul


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Soul Asylum


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrose Asylum


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crazy Dean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy mind


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

broken mind


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

broken record


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Record time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Record


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Record Keeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crypt Keeper


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Secret Keeper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dirty Secret


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dirty Deeds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dirty Pin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dirty fantasy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Final destination


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final countdown


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Grand Final


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Grand slam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

grand opening


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delayed opening


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

opening match


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Opening statement


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bank Statement :cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blood Bank


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

True Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Blood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baron C.....no.

Blood Pack


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blood Bath


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blood rain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blood Ceremony


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy ceremony


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy Communion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Holy Spirit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spirit temple


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Buddhist Temple


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shirley Temple


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Shirley Not

(sorry)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirley Jackson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Action Jackson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jackson Five


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High five


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

five four


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Four Horsemen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Outlaw horsemen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Four Horsewomen :mark










EDIT

Outlaw gang


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Criminal gang


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Figure four
Edit: ok then...


Smooth criminal


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hardened criminal


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Criminal psychology


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Abnormal psychology


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reverse psychology


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reverse parking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reverse shell


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reverse DDT


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

DDT RKO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rated RKO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rated Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Table edge


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

table humper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dining table


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pool Table


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pool girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spider Girl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spider Baby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spider Solitaire


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spider Monkey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spider Knight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider web


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spider Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider veins


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Spider sense.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Common sense


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Common courtesy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Common decency


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Common Occurrence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Common Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Slender Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider Man

NEXT:










Do it for Phantom.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spider Ham


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sliced ham


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sliced apple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apple cider


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cider Cidre


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dickens Cider


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bulmers cider


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bulmers Goku


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Son Goku


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forgotten Son


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Forgotten Realms


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgotten faces


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgotten Dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Memorable dreams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Dreams


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hot stuff


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8
Too hard to do videos on tapa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Stuff


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Stuff That


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Thing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That language :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That response. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Nostalgia :lauren


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dat Nostagia


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thot Nostalgia


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

nostalgia critic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gaming Nostalgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Travel Nostalgia :cool2


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Travel sickness


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Motion Sickness


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Motion Graphics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Incredible graphics


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Incredible Strength


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Miss Incredible


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miss Universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miss Martian


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Miss Direction


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Wrong Direction


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrong vibes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good vibes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good intentions


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Friends.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Good Burger


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rumble Burger

:bryan2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rumble Winner

:becky :asuka


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ready Rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rumble elimination


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rumble winner


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bread winner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeded bread


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Soda bread

@CJ ;


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diet soda


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

proper diet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Healthy diet


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Healthy Moon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crescent moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Button Moon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon sailor












>.>


Chocolate button


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Button


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shirt button


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New shirt


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

New testicles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New Doctor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New ideas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New army


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bad Army


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad habits


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

"Bad" Jackson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Girl


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Phantom Stranger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deliberate Stranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Stranger


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Mario


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario party


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

blowjob party


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

****** blowjob


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Transylvanian ******


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Transylvanian Hunger :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Extreme hunger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hunger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Enemy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom


Phantom out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Queen Amidala


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fallen Queen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Queen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drama Queen


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Drama school


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bender school


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business School.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

School out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

School shooting


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shooting fish


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shooting star


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Star press


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

trouser press


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Press Start


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Press release


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Album Release


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Game release


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fun Game


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fun time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fun bus.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tour Bus


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bus Time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Lock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ankle lock.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

lock heart


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

crave heart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crave things


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

wild things


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

Things shineth


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ordinary things


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ordinary world


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ordinary people


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

common people


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Other People


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

luckiest people


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

White People


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Autumn People


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Autumn Court


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

night court


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night owl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Night Shift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shift worker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shit worker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shit personality


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

shit flipper


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Table Flipper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Table


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flaming table


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Table humping


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Private humping


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Private Pyle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

private eye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Private desires


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Private conversation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leaked conversation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Conversation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Strange urge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Translated conversation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

InexorableJourney said:


> Strange urge


DOCTOR STRANGE :dance 










My work here is done. 


I'm not editing, NO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Voodoo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stupid Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Doctor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mystic Quest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mystic sea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Master










This game is great!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Master Key


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Master Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complicated lock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka entrance


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Asuka bed


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Champion


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

champion ship


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sinking ship


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sinking sand


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sand Castle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sand attack


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sand Bags


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sand storm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavy Storm


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lance Storm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lance Vance.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lance Sword


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Master sword


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

master baiter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thread baiter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New Mutants


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl mutants :lauren


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Girl Guys


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tough guys


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bad guys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad clams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Clams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You pulled a Phantom. roud

Kairi Sane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kairi on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Hojo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hojo own


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hojo dojo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hojo Pirates



InexorableJourney said:


> hojo own


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gay pirates


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sky Pirates


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Silly pirates :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sky rockets






EDIT:

Sane Pirates


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beasts Pirates


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ninja pirates


-Are they ninja pirates?
-Yes, they arrrrr!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ninja Turtles


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ninja Rap


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rap Storm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gangsta Rap


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Gangsta Prankster


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

gangsta paradise


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paradise City


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Prankster's Paradise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Paradise island


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom (of the) Paradise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

phantom criminal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Released criminal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Smooth Criminal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad criminal


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thriller criminal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dangerous criminal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Criminal Ghosts


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Earth criminal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Planet Criminal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sane Planet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

planet nerf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Planet Mayu

A true paradise. :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Suplex Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Kill


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kill thread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kill Sauron


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kill Bill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

kill room


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Panic Room.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Green Room


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Room


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kairi Sane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hari kairi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly Asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Friendly people. We need more of those.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Friendly Fire


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fire Yeah!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Straight fire. :becky2


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shots fire


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon Fire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dragon Claw


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mandible Claw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Giant Claw


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Go Giant


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Iron Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Giant Gila


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Giant Panda


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Giant Gonzalez


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Luis Gonzalez


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot Eiza :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot Water.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hot Dog


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hot Shit


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Rod


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magic Rod


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magic Killer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killer Frost


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jack Frost


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Union Jack :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

European Union :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soviet Union



Nostalgia said:


> European Union


:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Soviet Russia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soviet Spy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spy thriller


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eye Spy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eye (of) Agamotto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Third Eye


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Third Strike


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

strike one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One day


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chosen One


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Number one


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wrong number


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wrong Turn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Wrong Turn


Wrong Suspiria :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrong directions


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrong way.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

whale way


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Whale watching


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer whale


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Killer Coffee


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

killer tomatoes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Killer disease


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zodiac Killer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Serial killer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Legend Killer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living Legend


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Living Abroad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living broke


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Living Colour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Living Mummy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living illegally


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Living Forms


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Living room


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Guest room


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guest bed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Guest Right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thirteenth Guest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish Guest :lauren


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Irish Legend


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish disappointment :lauren


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

irish ham


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Irish bookstore


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

irish stu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish Whiskey


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Irish Lass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish butter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Irish Curse


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

irish butty


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Irish cider


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Officially, my choice is...


Irish Treasure







...but I can't pass up the opportunity to mention...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

irish whiskey


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Irish wolfhound


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Wolfhound


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strange idea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Phantom is seething right now. Sorry I ruined your fun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I couldn't possibly be mad at "Doctor Strange." :banderas 

Doctor...


....


....

Doctor Fate


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

MISTER Fate


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

Mister Magoo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. McMahon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> I couldn't possibly be mad at "Doctor Strange." :banderas
> 
> Doctor...
> 
> ...


It was a joke because you would've wanted to do it. ~_~ I knew you'd be happy.

Retire McMahon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Senile McMahon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

demented McMahon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Demented Doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Demented behavior


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Human Behavior


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Demonic Behavior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Demented soul


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eternal Soul


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

soul man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Soul Reaver


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Soul Music


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Soul Searching


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love searching


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

glove love


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hand love


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

love handle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Love Hate


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tough Love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Love


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mad Villain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Villain


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Villain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange Pirate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strange voice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Strange


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Spear


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Elbow


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bionic elbow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elbow injury


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Lunatic Elbow


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

archers elbow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elbow Macaroni


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Salad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna salad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tuna Taco :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soft Taco


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crunchy taco


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crunchy Chocolate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crunchy nut


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Crunchy Mortal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mere Mortal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foolish Mortal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mortal Wound


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Open Wound


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Open World


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Shouting) WORLD STAR!


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Sexy Star


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neutron Star


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Star


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Mamba










There's your set up, take it away.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Cobra


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Black mass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Dynamite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Canary


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Panther :blackpanther


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Pink Panther


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pink Hair


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Pink Floyd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mayweather money


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Money Supermarket.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Money Tree


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Oak Tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Professor Oak


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Professor Farnsworth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

professor plum


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Professor Proton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evil professor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evil character


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Evil Lyn


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kaientai EVIL


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Big Evil


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

evil knievel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil Dormammu


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

evil dead


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Dead Head


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead dead


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

dead ringer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead zone


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Impact Zone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

danger zone


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Auto Zone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Auto win


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Knockout Win


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Title Win


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu's Title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Intercontinental title


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Title Fight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster Fight


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monster fart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Universal Monster


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monster truck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster energy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

High Energy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

high light


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Caffeine high


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

high chair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Electric chair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chair man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wooden chair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steel Chair


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steel Cage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnny Cage


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

johnny cab


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Johnny Takeover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sane Johnny


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Pirate


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Leroy Sane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

leroy brown


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Brown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Griffin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chris isaak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jericho falls


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho botch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

botch machine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Suplex Machine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Suplex City

:Brock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

German Suplex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fat German


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

fat camp


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bacon fat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

penis fat


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

penis gimmick


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Gimmick


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

Pirate Penis


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Princess


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pirate video


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Butt pirate


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

butt weld


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sky Weld


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sky Pirates


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

sky high


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clear sky


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

clear spot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

vacation spot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fishing spot


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fishing rod


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Rod


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hot Wheels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old rod















Edit: Hot Coffee. :lauren


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hot stuff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot body


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

body talk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

talk show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Radio show


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

show time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Show off


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Day off


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

day glo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

day night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night shift


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movie night


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

night train


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Late night


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Night Wolf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tame wolf


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sadistic wolf


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kris Wolf


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

operation wolf


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

lone wolf


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wolf Pack


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wolf whistle


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Night Fight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

InexorableJourney said:


> wolf whistle


Wolf Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man overboard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

stunt man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunt double


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

double trouble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Double team


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

team rocket


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rocket Robin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rocket grunt


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rocket Power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rocket launch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

product launch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

launch codes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Launch pad


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

groin pad


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pad thai


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pad pod


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pod people


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Escape Pod


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Narrow escape


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Escape Plan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ape Escape


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ape 64


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

64 yards


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nintendo 64


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nintendo Playstation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nintendo Gamecube


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Nintendo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flower power


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Power Metal :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moderator power :hmm:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

power off


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

UNLIMITED POWER!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Unlimited Edition


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

New Edition


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

new half


----------



## WilliG (Apr 9, 2018)

Half Life


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hug Life


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hug able


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear hug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Polar bear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Grizzly bear


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Angry bear


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Angry Joe


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

joe bear

def: a Canadian wrestler who loses a lot.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Bear


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Teddy Bear.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Teddy sucks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

teddy roosevelt


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Teddy Long


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Long Dick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Long journey


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

be long


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Foot long


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

big foot


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big member


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Shot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shot glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Broken glass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

glass slipper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Warm slipper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

warm up


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Knocked Up


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Knocked Out


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cop out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corrupt cop


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Corrupt System


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Corrupt Io


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corrupt booking :vince5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corrupt Politician


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corrupt fantasies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corrupt Judge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Judge man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pretty Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead Cells


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brain cells


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brain attack


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brain Damage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Collateral damage


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

damage psyche


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Damage Control


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damage Incorporated


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Permanent damage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Permanent Change


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex change


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mind sex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mind control


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mind Tricks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic tricks


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rock Tricks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Falling rocks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

pop rocks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rocks says









*'get these hands'*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simon says


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

says crap


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

says you


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You weird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Weird Fantasy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Endless Fantasy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sexual fantasy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final destination


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Destination Moon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

moon light


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Light therapy


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Massage therapy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

clapping therapy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

clapping bell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cow bell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bell Ringer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead ringer


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dead left


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead eyes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyes open


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue eyes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

bug eyes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Red eyes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brown eyes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sore eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cold sore


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Captain Cold


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

captain syphilis


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Captain Charisma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Atom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Captain Io


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Kairi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

captain cook


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

cook book


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bye Book


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Domesday Book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book shelf


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

shelf life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Empty shelf


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

empty glass


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

empty dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wet dreams :lauren


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Wet hair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hair low


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Low blow


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

blow job


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Italian job


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

italian stallion


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Italian cuisine


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dean cuisine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Winchester


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Winchester Rifle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loaded rifle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sniper rifle.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sniper waiting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Waiting time


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

waiting game


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waiting room


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

room key


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spare key


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

spare bowl


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spare tire


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

spare husband


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spare Time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time machine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Bomb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Additional time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Match Time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Adventure Time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Adventure


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Adventure novel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Novel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantasy novel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Novel Concept


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Concept


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Old concept


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Old Gods


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Old version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp version :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dead wasp


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

dead pool


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead head


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Good head


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good girl


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Good Life


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

good gosh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp... Good! 

I'm not trying! :woo


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Dead Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unstoppable Wasp :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Squashed wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winsome Wasp :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasp nest


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Smashed wasp


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

smashed hand


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smashed phone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hulk smashed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hulk up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hulk life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thug life


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Word Life


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hug Life


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't Hug (me I'm scared)


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

hug yourself


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Awkward hug


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

awkward silence


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunned silence


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Stunned motherfucker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

cheating motherfucker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheating magician


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

gay magician


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Close-up Magician


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Close-up contact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Contact sport


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eye Contact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Close contact


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This Close


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Close Encounters.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ghost Encounters


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lonely Ghost


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ghost Rider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bicycle rider


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Low rider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Low power


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

low key


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Key points


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hollow Points


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Hollow Man*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man down


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

man up


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*The Man*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man on


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

game on


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Move on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Move


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Move on!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Move Bitch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

bitch please


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange, please?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Please leave


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enough Strange

EDIT

Leave behind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please Dormammu

Mixing things up! :mark

EDIT: 

Behind Dormammu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

large behind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Large Moth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Moth Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wolf Man


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Wolf spider


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spider Ham


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider web


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spider Dog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dog food


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Food Fight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leftover food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Glorious Food


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food festival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Festival Fool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music festival


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Festival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost Pirate


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ghost Driver


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk driver


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

woman driver


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

terrible driver


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

woman driver


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

trans woman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

blunder woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible Woman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

woman power


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

power lifter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Power


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Power Trip


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Power tool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Power Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw power


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raw Meat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Free Meat!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Free world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Murder World


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World cup


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

World Princess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate Princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lame pirate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Destroy him, Cobra.


Sane Pirate


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate Elbow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lauren


Elbow injury


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ankle injury


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ankle slam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ankle crankle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ankle support


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

support hose


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Life support


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Real life


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

life everafter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Happily Everafter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happily married.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

crappily married


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Married remarried


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

remarried again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Married Strange 










EDIT:

Strange again.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

thrice married


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> thrice married


I got ninja'd. Check the edit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just because you want strange in the game. :bunk


Married again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Unhappily Married


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unhappily Irish :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Northern Irish :yay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Irish Lass :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk Irish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drunk Superhero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Drunk Posting


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drunk Scotsman


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Messy Drunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Messy Situation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

messy messi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Messy Desk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Messy facial


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

applesauce facial


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Facial tics


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Facial Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Mask


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom laughs


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom Pain


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

T Pain


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

T Rex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

T girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

T bag


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

bean bag


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

old bag


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Old Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dick man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh Lord


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bitch lord


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magnets Bitch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon Magnets


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pokemon Trainer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pokémon universe


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

WWE Universe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE booking :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WWE Asuka :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Underappreciated Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undervalued Asuka :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespected Asuka :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disrespected Kurt


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kurt Curt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Retired Kurt


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

retired fuccboi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Retired Legend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forgotten legend


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Forgotten Realms


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

forgotten what


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

What What


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

What the


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What chant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

all chant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

All in


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

in shape


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horrible shape


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Horrible Histories


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Horrible Person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Person


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Person


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Person


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Annoying person :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Boring Person :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate Person


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Princess










And I'm out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Princess


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Princess Leia


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Princess Bride


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

princess cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cream cake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cream pie











get stuck in


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American pie


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Cream Pie


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Cherry pie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

cherry blossom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Diving Cherry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

diving elbow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

InSANE Elbow :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon Elbow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Elbow


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My journey comes to an end...
*
DOCTOR STRANGE*










Let the credits roll.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Who


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guess who


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Euchariah Who


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Any Who


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Who.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Doctor Strange


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doctor doctor

-doctor! doctor!
-I've found a lump on my back
-bad news i'm afraid, i've looked and i've found tumor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*DOCTOR STRANGE* :woo :dance :mark roud


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doctor feelgood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Phantom. :asuka


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phantom Zone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom Stranger. :anna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

stranger danger!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Danger Mouse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Imminent danger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Danger Zone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Erogenous zone


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Zone Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka lock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thread rules


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky Thread :becky


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch :becky2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky lives


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Becky Tapped


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Balboa


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

becky rocks


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Yang Rocks


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yin Yang


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Yin Tzu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shih Tzu


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sun Tzu


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sun Giant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot Sun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hot Phantom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Rod


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carbon Rod


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carbon monoxide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dihydrogen Monoxide


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monoxide Child


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Curious child


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

summer child


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Summer rae


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rae rey


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

rey Grande


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Derpvillage (Apr 9, 2019)

Ariana Inhabitants


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Inhabitants galore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unwanted Inhabitants


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Planet Inhabitants


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Secret planet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

secret safeword


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Terrible secret


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

secret sauce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato sauce


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tomato can


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Can Can


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Can Not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Io

I DON'T KNOW WHEN TO STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not Again...


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Why not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why Io?

PHANTOM OUT!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom Back!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

back up


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

What's Up?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

up up


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lock Up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hook up


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

fook up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Up your


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pick up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wise up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man up


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

look up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Look away


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

run away


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Look










EDIT:

Go Away :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Asuka! :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Mask


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas mask


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mustard gas


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

mustard ketchup


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ketchup later


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

later gator


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Later Bitches!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Later today


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

later hater


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

later sk8r


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sk8r Boi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

YEAH BOI


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah right


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

right move


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Move Over


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

move quickly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bold move


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad move


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad weather


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chaotic weather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weather update


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life update


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strange bedfellows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Doom










:mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doom Dozer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doom Harbinger


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doom Patrol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Army Patrol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

balmy army


----------



## The Neon Thief (Apr 27, 2019)

Pizza Army


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pizza party


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Party Shaker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Party pooper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Party Foul


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

party hearty


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hearty meal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Healthy Meal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last meal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last Stand


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last post


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

out last


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kick out


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

out standing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Standing for


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

for jerry


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jerry Springer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jerry Rice


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fried Rice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fried chicken


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cow Chicken


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

brown chicken (brown cow)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brown bread


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bread wagon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wagon Wheels


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chuck Wagon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Norris


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mrs flintstone


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mrs. Urai


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mrs. Iwatani


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrs Misses


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mrs. Claus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sandy Claus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandy beach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beach Monster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster Energy!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Monster Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monster mash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster Munch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

munch bunch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy bunch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

hugga bunch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hugga bull


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bull Pokemon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bull long


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

foot long


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

inch long


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Long dart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dart board


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dart broad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sporty broad


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sporty Spice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spice 1


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spice Latte


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

latte cappuccino


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

small cappuccino


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Italian Cappuccino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Italian Horror


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Italian architecture


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Italian Car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Car insurance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

car go


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Godzilla!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

go go


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Nagai


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

go big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big house


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

My House


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

house wins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

House investments


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Haunted House


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Abandoned house


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

creepy house


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Creepy mannerisms


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

creepy gesticulations


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Creepy Herbert


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Creepy Magazine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dirty Magazine


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dirty Harry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dirty Deeds


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. Deeds.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr. Rogers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

buck rogers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buck Owens


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheese Owens


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cheese pie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pie eyed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple pie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate pie


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Free Pie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pie Art


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Art Tatum


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

art ziff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Art attack


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

art hole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black hole


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

black mole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mole Pokemon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

giant pokemon


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

cute pokemon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ghost pokemon


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Scary ghost


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scary encounter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

closed encounter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dangerous Encounter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dangerous feat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magical Feat


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

magical mystery


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magical event


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

non event


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Main event


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

event horizon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Championship Event


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Past event


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Past life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long life


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Live Long....


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

long live


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:lauren

Long Life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange Life


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange Sorceress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange ドクター・ストレンジ


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Strange Sorceress


Go post in the Fictional Character thread! :woo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange Doctor :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strange words.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rare words


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rare ness


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ness Combo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER! :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombo Combo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

KFC combo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

KFC aftermath


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fight Aftermath


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

COD Aftermath











Worst map in that game. :lauren


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Aftermath Wake


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alan Wake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alan Sugar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sugar Sugar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sugar baby.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheba, Baby


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Baby Driver.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans baby


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

baby face


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pie face


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pie balls


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pie chart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gantt chart


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

flow chart


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Flux Flow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magnetic flux


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magnetic Field


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric field


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

electric avenue


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Electric Feel


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

electric dreams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Dreams


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hot butter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hot Girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

girl power


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Country Girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Country rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock star.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

stupid star


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

stupid decision


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stupid Deadpool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stupid Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Girl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Menace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funky Phantom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Funky Weapon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funky Mayu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mayu who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu Club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sane Mayu


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sane Entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sane Pirate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sky Pirate


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Princess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Space Pirate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Space Mountain :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cthulhu Space


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sleeping Cthulhu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sleeping giant


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Giant Toad


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Giant Baba


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Baba Rahman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ali Baba


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hassan CHOP!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hassan burial


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

mutant burial


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

teenage mutant


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Teenage Werewolf


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

teenage kicks


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Kicks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

asuka flys


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Asuka Akuma


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Armbar


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Orange armbar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange Flavored


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Orange juice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

orenthal juice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carrot juice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

carrot bottom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Top bottom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Drop Top


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Power Top


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Power ranger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Power Trip


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Psychadelic trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ego trip


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Road Trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Road delays


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unexpected delays


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

unexpected plans


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Unexpected Love


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fake love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Geek Love 










One of my favorite books.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old geek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Geek Show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Freak show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Le Freak


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

freak opportunity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Freak post :bunk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

post apocalypse










-Hey, isn't that Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

late post


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Post Malone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Post collection


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

post box


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

woman's box


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Box office


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Office


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Flash


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Cutest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The adventure


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Penguin Adventure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Penguin bar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Flying Penguins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flying Scotsman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drunk Scotsman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk attractiveness


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Drunk Demoman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk desires


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drunk pisshead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk regrets


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drunk skunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

skunk smell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange smell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toxic smell


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drain smell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

drain cleaner


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cleaner world


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

cleaner mind


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cleanest mind


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clear mind


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

mind balla


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Simple mind


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simple plan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

plan changes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lock Changes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should I give it to you?

Hmm... okay.

:asuka Lock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lock box


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Toy Box


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

box office


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot Box


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hot stuff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hot sauce


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

butt sauce


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Secret Sauce


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

scandalous secret


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Victoria's Secret


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

secret package


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Explosive package


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Small Package


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Small man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Inadequate man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man down


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

man overboard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man plan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game plan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

grand plan

-just before we ruin the environment a meteor bursts through the atmosphere igniting the nitrogen oxygen atmosphere and turning the Earth into a giant fireball not unlike the Mars of yesteryear.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Simple Plan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

simple times


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Good Times


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Good Behavior










(Seriously... She's dancing because they're letting her out for good behavior. Harley. Good behavior.)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Behavior therapy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

intense therapy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Intense heat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heat Wave


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel Heat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heat energy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

High Energy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High jump


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

High Five


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High rise


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

High End.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The End


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The The


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

the thingamajig


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

The pumpkin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

the nose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big nose :lauren


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Big guy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big good


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Good game


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

good guy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Good Grief


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Charlie brown


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Grief Relief

I don't know. It just sounds good. unch


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Comic Relief


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Comic timing


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Japanese comic


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Japanese Band


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Japanese beetle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Japanese Blossom


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Cherry Blossom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cherry picker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cherry bomb


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bomb bay


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Liger Bomb


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

liger ale


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ale Storm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Storm Zero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strong Zero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strong Toni


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strong Foe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly foe


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Friendly fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Straight fire :becky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

straight up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Straight man.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

man dingo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Man Up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

up shot


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Last Shot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last Chance


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Last Time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time served


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Time Warp


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Time


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

down time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time Travel.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

travelling time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tam Time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time trial.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time machine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Splitter


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

adventure time


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time life






-scam


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Time zone


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead zone


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dead Inside


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Inside man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

inside out


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Inside Job


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Good Job


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Job Done


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin Done


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm Done


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm Out


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Get Out


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

get knotted


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

get ready


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ready for


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alert Ready


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alert Phase


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phase One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange One


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange Lock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doctor death


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Death Stranding


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

death beckons


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Quietly Beckons


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sneaking Quietly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quietly contemplating


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

contemplating life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life reflection


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

for life


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Life alert


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Security alert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Security breach


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Security team


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SEAL Team


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team PCB


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Team America

:trump


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

South America


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

South Pole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Metal pole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thrash metal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Death metal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Symphonic metal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Symphonic orchestra


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Orchestra performance


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Performance Evaluation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

performance enhancing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Erection enhancing


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mind Enhancing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MIND MANIPULATION!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mind Blown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mind fuck










-Nice one Missouri


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mind control.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

open mind


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Open Book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

open source


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

heat source


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miami heat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heat Wave


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Latina Heat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

heat transfer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Data transfer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

corrupted data


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Data encryption


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Data loss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blood loss


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

loss boys


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tough Loss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blood Loss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blood test


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blood fest


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blood Orange


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blood bath


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bath sponge


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bath salts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bath lights


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

diamond lights


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

diamond skirt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

King Diamond


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Diamond Eyes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

diamond heart


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

broken heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Broken Matt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Broken Record


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

record ratings


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gold Record


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gold Hair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hair metal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Metal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doom Metal \m/


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thrash metal


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Metal Gear


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Arsenal Gear


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Air Gear


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Air Pitbull


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Air Strike


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Strike First


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

First goal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

first place


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quiet Place


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Haunted Place


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haunted Palace


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crystal Palace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel's Crystal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crystal Dynamics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inhuman Crystal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rare crystal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crystal Sage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crystal Castles


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Medieval Castles


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

medieval knievel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Medieval Steel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Medieval Church


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Medieval Queen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

evil queen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evil woman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

big evil


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evil Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking Dead :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

walking wounded


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wounded Warrior


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fighting warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Warrior award


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Participation Award


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Music Award


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music system


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pop music


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loud music


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

music city


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

city atmosphere


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

City Life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

City bombed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

City centre


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

titty city


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Historical city


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

historical anachronism


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Historical context


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hidden context


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

React Context


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Context switching


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Context Sensitive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sensitive teeth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sensitive toothpaste


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sensitive skin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sensitive Kind


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sensitive handling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

poor handling


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

handling information


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Secret Information


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Secret Mindset


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Secret Service


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Secret Identity


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bourne Identity


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Identity crisis


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dino Crisis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emergency crisis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cute Emergency


https://mobile.twitter.com/CuteEmergency


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cute weirdo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cute cub


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cute rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cute bat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cute puppy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Labrador puppy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Labrador Retriever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Masked Labrador


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Masked Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Masked Doctor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Retired doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Occult


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Doctor Dupe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poop dupe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate Poop










Thanks, Hep! :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange fate :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mercyful Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:dance*Doctor Strange *​ :dance










Gah. Go away, Cobra.

Doctor Fate


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Detroit Pistons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dangerous Detroit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Detroit River


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

River Phoenix


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sacred Phoenix


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phoenix Arizona


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phoenix Suns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Phoenix Rebirth :angel


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fiery phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Phoenix Arising


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

phoenix weather


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scorching weather


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scorching car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expensive car


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

car repairs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Car insurance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Geico insurance


----------



## Taiga Masuku (Aug 6, 2019)

Insurance salesman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Insurance fraud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin Fraud 

I have a new goal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huge Fraud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Huge Robin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Huge surprise


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huge mistake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Huge idiot :vince5


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stupid idiot :thelist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stupid booking


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stupid Hoe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diseased hoe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hoe train


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Late train


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Late Night


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Late departure


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Late Bloomer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Late winner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Permanent Winner :cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Permanent deal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Permanent Soul :angel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Permanent damage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Permanent Hunger :yum:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Permanent position


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Star Position 0


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Precarious Position


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natural position


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Current Position


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Top position


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top-class :cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World class


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

World Champion :bryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mad World


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eating World(s) :whereismybraywyattsmilie???


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

World Cup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best (in the) World :shane nah... unk2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

World Class


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

World Wide :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:y2j

Best friends










EDIT

World map


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Best Talent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Best Spear


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monica Spear


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Monica Geller


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monica Bellucci


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Santa Monica


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Santa Muerte


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

el Santa


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

El Idolo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

El Extraño


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

El muchacho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Extraño muchacho


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Muchacho Loco


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Loco Motion


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Motion Sickness


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Morning Sickness


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Good Morning!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

good shit


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Good Luck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Good Night :sleep


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Night Crawler


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Night Night


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Night Thrasher


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Night Vision


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Night Sky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Night Wolf


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Night Life


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Half Life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Half empty


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Half Full


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Never Full


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Full throttle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

full retard


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Full Circle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crop Circle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

circle jerk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Perfect Circle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mister perfect


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mister rogers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister McMahon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rodney mcmahon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rodney Mack


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Christy Mack

You're welcome.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christy Hemme


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

christy brinkley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Christy Who


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Who Dat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Who


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The house


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Empress :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Doctor


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Empress :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Strange


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Empress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Empress


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empress Fate

~_~


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sealed fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress Fate






Wait...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empress Addiction :asuka


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pudding addiction


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vanilla pudding


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vanilla cake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ice Age


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Age limit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weight limit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weight room


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Limit Break










Argh, ninja...

Panic Room


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Break down


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lock Break


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lock down


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Lock Box


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Security box?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Security Blanket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Security check


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

check this


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This place


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

place here


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

place name


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Name tag


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

former name


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

name sake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

name change


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

small change


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gradual change


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

change needed


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

not needed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

needed accessories


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Needed rest


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

rest hold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleeper hold


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sleeper Cell :side:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sleeper slam


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sidewalk slam


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Side slam


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Slam Dunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Body slam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

body talk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Body positivity 











:bryanlol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Body Language


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

colorful language


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ancient Language


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

language barrier


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dead language


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Learning language


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

learning tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Olive tree


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tree frog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

frog splash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frog grrrr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bull frog


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bull Shit

You can come back tomorrow to see the tie in to this particular post.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bull Buchanan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

bull crap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

crap load


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crap decisions

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/community-help/2400906-we-moving.html


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange decisions

I'm back, baby! :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange woman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

strong woman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pretty woman


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Invisible door


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

invisible enemy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Invisible powers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Invisible Cunt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Invisible text


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Invisible Touch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Invisible Entity


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

invisible boyfriend


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

very invisible


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Invisible Lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Broken lock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

brock lock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

master lock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Master Magician


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

master class


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

class system


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Simon System


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simon promo


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Promo shoot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scripted promo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

promo lessons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Advanced lessons


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lesson plans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complex plans


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Plans Change


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sane Plans


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

big plans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

big member


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Member list


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

gold member


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gold watch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gold medal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

silver medal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Silver Trophy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Polished Trophy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silver Dagger :mark 










You are the worst, NO.

Polished nonsense.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

silver spoon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Silver Soul


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Soul


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

soul gem


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Soul Lock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin Lock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lock kit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

makeup kit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

car kit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

car insurance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Red car


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

red letter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Red Green


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Alert


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue alert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Electric Blue


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Electric Feel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Electric guitar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Electric Ladyland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Electric Larryland


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Electric Pirate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric Eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Electric Youth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

electric boogalee


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric chair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

General Electric


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

electric toothbrush


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Electric Motor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Motor mouth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mighty mouth


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loud Mouth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mouth organ


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Organ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantasmagorical Phantom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phantom foul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phoolish Phantom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

phoolish youth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phoolish Beat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funky beat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

funky flash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nipple flash


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Triple Nipple


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Triple Double


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not...

Triple Tails?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Two Tails


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Two _Youths_.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio Youths


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

unemployed youths


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hardworking youths


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hardworking Empress


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Express Empress


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

orient express


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Express delivery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pizza delivery


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pizza (the) Hutt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cold pizza


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cold Blooded


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cold Ethyl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cold Prey


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cold Turkey


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jive turkey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

jive talk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hot talk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

pillow talk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

pillow fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

pillow fort


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rock Fort


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fort solitude


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fort Thunder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fort Worth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fort Minor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder Rock










Y'all are lame.

Fort Frankenstein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fort bragg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fort Worth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fort dix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fort Mercer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mercer island


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

uninhabited island


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Temptation Island


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

strong temptation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sweet temptation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

sweet taste


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sweet breads


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Too sweet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

too thin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too fat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fat Princess


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pirate Princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pirate gimmick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate Harley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Harley Davidson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mighty Quinn


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mighty moose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moose stuff


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great Stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great Sally

I want to post pictures of Sally Field. She's great.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dull Sally


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sally Hawkins


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

salty sally


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Salty Food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Salty Field


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

salty nuts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

salty cashews


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Salty Spitoon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

salty snacks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

healthy snacks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

healthy body


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

slim body


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

slim pickings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

slim jim :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

earthworm jim


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

earthworm mulch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Earthworm Jim

What the hell, when I saw "earthworm" that's what I wanted to post, and I don't care if it was just used because there isn't another good word for these choices.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jim Morrison


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jim neidhart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

farting neidhart


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

farting noise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

farting machine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

armpit farting


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

farting cloud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

rain cloud


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Cloud Strife


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

cloud nine


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

stratus cloud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Cloud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

blue cheese


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

electric blue


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue smurf


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Blue Raspberry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue danube


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue jay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue print


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Shirt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

shirt collar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue collar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Hawaiian


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue movie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Blue lagoon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

blue meanie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue ray


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ray ban


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

gamma ray


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RAY CUM


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ray Sing


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

ray gun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gun control


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Control Panel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Remote Control


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Control freak


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

freak chic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

c'est chic


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

c'est lavy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

C'est La Vie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Belle La Vie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Belle French


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

french toast


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

french manicure


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

French Vanilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

French Icon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stardom's Icon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pop Icon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror Icon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horror Movie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bad movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad medicine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bad blood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad attitude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

bad romance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad throw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> French Vanilla


I'll give you $10 in Phantom Phun Money if you make a boss smiley of any of the following:

Lon Chaney as The Phantom of the Opera
Françoise Hardy
Doctor Strange
Aubrey Plaza
Vincent Price

Also, another $10 in Phantom Phun Money if you join the Discord.

Bad Ronald


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad films


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad idea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Interesting Idea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange Idea



The Phantom said:


> I'll give you $10 in Phantom Phun Money if you make a boss smiley of any of the following:
> 
> Lon Chaney as The Phantom of the Opera
> Françoise Hardy
> ...


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

This one is for you Phantom.

Doctor Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Doctor


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

the the


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

What The


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

the end


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the who


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Destroyer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The One


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

One Shot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shot maker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

cheap shot


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Gun Shot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Top corner


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Cage Top


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Luke Cage


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Johnny Cage


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Johnny Smith


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

johnny cakes


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Chocolate Cakes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chocolate Factory


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Fear Factory


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Fear Factor










Btw, you really don't want to know what is on his face if you've never seen the episode.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X Factor


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

x ray


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ray Gun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

naked gun


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Get Naked


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

naked mideon


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Naked Snake


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Naked News


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Old news


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Old Hunter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Old school


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

School Uniform


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clown School


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

clown college


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

College Football


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

College Basketball


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

College Try


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Try Again


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

try out


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

try ceratops


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Try Me


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

try cycle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

try pod


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Space Pod


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

deep space


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

space balls


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Space Race


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wacky Race


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rat Race


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rat Bag


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Bag Eyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Snake Eyes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snake Roberts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Venomous snake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Venomous critic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Film Critic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Giallo film


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Film noir


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Classic Film


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Coke Classic


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Silverstone Classic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Classic Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Indie rock


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

pop rock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cock rock


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cock Ring


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cock Jock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shock jock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shock Factor

@The Phantom did you hear they are doing a reboot of The Witches?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Shock Treatment


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Electrical shock


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Shock Wave


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

thunder wave


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder Rock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rock sez


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rock bottom


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Bottom feeder


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

long bottom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hicken bottom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Bottom Lip


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bottom dollar


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Million Dollar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

dollar sign


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sign Language


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Peace Sign


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

stop sign


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Unexpected Stop


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

unexpected journey


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Unexpected Power


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

power walk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

power play


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

power hour


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Witching hour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

darkest hour


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

darkest timeline


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chronological Timeline


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

broken timeline


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Broken Brilliance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

utter brilliance


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Utter Chaos


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

utter crap


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Utter Stutter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

show stutter


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Big Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Huntress Show










GIVE ME WHAT I WANT, DC!!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Huntress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great Huntress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Awkward Huntress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dingus Huntress


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Sexy Huntress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mighty Huntress


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Thoughtful Huntress


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thoughtful Empress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC IS THE LITERAL WORST!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress Huntress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indomitable Empress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress Poppy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress Billie

*









(I'm part of the Billie Eilish Respect Army now.)*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We approve, Phantom

Empress Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress Mary


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE Empress


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The End


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

end of


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of... Huntress


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Taxi Huntress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swift Huntress


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Swift Notebook


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swift vengeance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swift Lover


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Swift Tea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm tempted to drive a stake through the heart of this...

...but...

Zombie Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Forest Swift


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tom Swift


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Delicate Swift


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Crazy Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evil Swift


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cyborg Swift


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Assassin Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Divine Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swift encounter


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Swift Clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fierce Swift


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Sexy Swift


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Swifty Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swift End.

*









We stan Françoise Hardy now. *


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Swift Disagrees


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swift Cats


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Cats










C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Your post disappoints Rose the Hat, @The Phantom

Mary Contrary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Swift


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Taylor Swift










lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Excited Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Imagine thinking TAY is overrated...










Perfect Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abhorrent Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Party Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swift BAD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's right, @The Phantom 

Swift Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knew that was coming.

Eilish (is superior to) Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swift acceptable


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scared Swift


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swift Metal


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Unblack metal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

metal man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultra Man


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Iron Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Iron Maiden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic Maiden


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mystic Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mega Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Made Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

candy man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Garbage Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man Thing


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Swamp Thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Swamp (of) Sadness


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Summertime Sadness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Pop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I don't know how that happened...

French Sadness


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

French Tickler

(Not gonna post a pic for obvious reasons)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rib tickler


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Spare rib


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adam's Rib


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Krusty Rib


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Krusty Krab


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Krusty Pirate


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pirate pickle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pirate Princess


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Princess Peach


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

peach butt


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sexy Butt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sexy Sandwich


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sexy Back


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Back Pain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Pain


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Phantom Menace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio's Menace


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Real Mysterio

*







*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Real Steel


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Real Madrid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Real American


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

american gigolo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American Psycho.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Psycho Clown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

psycho path


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Psycho crusher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spirit Crusher


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Spirit Cannon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spirit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evil Spirit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil Grimace


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

painful grimace


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

painful wait


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Painful memory


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Muscle Memory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Muscle Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Muscle Head


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pumpkin Head


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Pumpkin eater


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Pumpkin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pumpkin bálor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

demon balor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Demon Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demon Knight


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mystic Knight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tower Knight


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Mask


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Metal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Power Metal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, CJ survived the apocalypse!

Power Girl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Power Level


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Level Up



The Phantom said:


> Hey, CJ survived the apocalypse!


:beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Word up!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Word Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Salad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckyhi doesn't exist in this post-apocalyptic hellscape! 

Rubber Chicken


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robot Chicken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robot Monster


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sea Monster



CJ said:


> Chicken Salad











Would you kindly center my sig pic for me?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> Sea Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No centered sigs in the post-apocalyptic hellscape! 

Monster Party


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Block Party


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Block


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Kaiju










The Phantom said:


> No centered sigs in the post-apocalyptic hellscape!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Mess


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot mess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot Potato



BC said:


> Sea Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sure, no bother.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super hot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Super Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Girl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Phantom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

THE Goddess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Empress


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Boss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Icon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Voice


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Witcher



The Phantom said:


> Monster Party


You're going to say Monster Party, then not actually post the The GOAT Monster Party? Reported.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Question


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Werewolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hunchback


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The End


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Fiend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phantom Killer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killer Elite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All Elite


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All Mirrors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All Night (Horror-Thon)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Night Witches


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Three Witches


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Three Amigos


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Three Musketeers


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Three Bears


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Three Dom

*







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Three Kings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror Kings


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Auction Kings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fallen Kings


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LA Kings


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kings Landing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Knots Landing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Don Knots

(Yes, I know there's supposed to be two "t"s in Knotts)


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Don King


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiger King


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247550535219269633


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Tiger driver


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Driver's High


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

High School


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Old School


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Old Souls


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lost Souls


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dark Souls


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dark Pony


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercyful Fate


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Strange fate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

strange fruit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Doctor Strange








*


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

*Doctor *Doom


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Doctor Pyscho


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

(I instantly thought of the Harley Quinn show version of him. 😂)

Psycho Crusher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Edge Crusher


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Mummy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Proper Phantom


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom

Not my Phantom!










Bring back MEW!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Entity


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Phantom son










(Rockstar Spud has no chance)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Pain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Thieves 
(yeah I am in full on Persona 5 mood, next!)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Phantom LOVE!

I meant as an avatar!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Bliss


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Phantom favorite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Agrees


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nobody agrees


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Agrees


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mary love










*Hephaesteus will come around. Cookie?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Marvel


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mary contrary


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Quite contrary


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not butter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Not Sorry


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Not Sure


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sure Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Swamp gas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

My Swamp


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swamp God


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rap God


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dear god


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dear John


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

John Wick


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Candle wick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yankee Candle


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Candle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Candle light


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Night light


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Guiding Light


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Doctor Light


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sane Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Phibes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor manhattan (pic not included since it would likely get me banned)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Demento


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Doctor Sleep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Jekyll


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jekyll Island


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Heckle jekyll


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't Heckle


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't Rush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't Breathe


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Breathe Easy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Just Breathe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just shutup


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Dance


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dance stupid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

stupid sexy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sexy Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel Girl


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Marvel


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Captain Caveman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Harlock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Hindsight


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Captain Ahab


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Captain kangaroo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Falcon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Falcon puch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Falcon Arrow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Falcon Kick


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brazilian Kick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brazilian Wax


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brazilian caporeira


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brazilian Booty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booty shorts


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Short Shorts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Short round


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Round One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One Night


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

All night


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Night Wolf


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

She Wolf


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kris Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolf Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cry wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolf Nards


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wolf Spider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She Wolf


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sniper Wolf


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Sniper Rifle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beltway Sniper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange sniper


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

strange fruit


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hikaru Strange


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Strange Inheritance


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

strange danger


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Danger mouse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Danger Zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Danger Danger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Johnny Danger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Johnny Guitar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnny Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Johnny Boy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Water Boy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Water Balloon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Water Valley


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Water cycle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cycle count


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Count


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Count Chocula


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Count Orlok


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Count Sheep


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black sheep


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Metal


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Metal Gear


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Guilty Gear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sane Gear


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Game Gear


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clock Gear


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Clock Tower


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dark Tower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creepshow series










Subscribe to Shudder.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Creepshow Movie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Date Movie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blind Date


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Meat date


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fresh Meat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fresh Vegetables

Whoa, D became a mod AND embraced sigs?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fresh Take


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fresh blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blood Vial


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blood Type


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

File Type


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X File


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Professor X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X Death


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Death


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Sleep


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sleep coma


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No Sleep


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Doubt


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Doubt it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Suck it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Take it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take over


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Take Care


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

take down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bow down


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lock Down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lock (it) in


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka Lock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LeBell Lock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Auto Lock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Western Auto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Western Culture


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Country Western


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Free Country


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Country Grammar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad Grammar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiss

Bad Girl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Real Gone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Real Deal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Faustian deal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shady deal.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Slim Shady


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Slim Jim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Gray


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gray matter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gray Fox


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Red fox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big red


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Boss


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Legit Bo$$


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Too Legit


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Too sweet


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sweet Tea


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet Dee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sweet Ophelia


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dead Ophelia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead Silence


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dead End.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Living Dead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Living Colour


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Living Abroad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Living Life


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Best Life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best movie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Worst movie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Average movie


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Average Joe.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

American Samoa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

American Dad


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

American Psycho


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

American Gods


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Demo gods


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Elder Gods


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

War Gods


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

War Raider


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

viking raider


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raider nation


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

invader nation


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lum Invader


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1000 Lums


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1000 Miles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miles Austin


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Miles Prowler


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chrysler Prowler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chrysler truck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evil truck


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Evil Ernie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Evil Jared


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Evil Intentions


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

good intentions


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

good shit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Good Grief


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No grief


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No Way


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No balls


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Huge Balls


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Huge boob


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

small boob


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bouncy Boob


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Grabbed boob


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

boob mania


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Manic Mania


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Manic Monday


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Manic episode


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pilot episode


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pilot Error


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Error 404


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Baseball error


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

baseball cards


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

credit cards


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Debit Cards.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Trading cards


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

card trading


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Insider Trading


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Insider Information.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Trade Carder


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Insider


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

(im guessing D.E.N.N.I.S has me on ignore)

Trade Deal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Deal


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bad dudes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad Boys


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lost boys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Boys


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Burning boys


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wild Boys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boys town


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cape Town


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cape Fear


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fear Effect


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Judas Effect


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Mass


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black death


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Friday


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Last Friday


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Friday after


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

After life


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eternal Life


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Life cereal


----------



## GhostQueen (Jan 18, 2021)

Cereal bar


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Candy Bar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bar none


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

None whatsoever


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

whatsoever comes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Comes together


----------



## GhostQueen (Jan 18, 2021)

Stick together


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

candy stick


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stick Figure


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

lovely figure


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

shadowy figure


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

hourglass figure


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mysterious figure


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

go figure


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

let's go


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's dance


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Dance steps


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Safety Dance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Strong Safety


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Safety Measure


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

measure this


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

This fire


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Life


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Life sucks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Life cereal


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

My Life


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eternal Life


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Flame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eternal Bliss


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eternal Damnation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

your damnation


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Your mother


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mother Russia


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Mother India


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mother humper


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mother Nature


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mother Box


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Music Box


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Toy Box


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boy toy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Puppy Box


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess I have to fix this shit...



The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Boy toy


Puppy Boy



Greatsthegreats said:


> Puppy Box


Lunch Box


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beat Box


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shojo Beat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beat down


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deep down.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep Red


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rose Red


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Seeing Red


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Alert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

alert bracelet


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

friendship bracelet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Distant friendship.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

friendship business


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Broke business.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

water broke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

clean water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Water


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

piss water


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

dry piss


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

dry meat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Meat cottage


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

meat packer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Parcel packer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Packer game


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game boy.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Lady boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Lady


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Phantom lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Opera Phantom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Opera browser


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

trouser browser


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

computer browser


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

master computer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Computer software.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

software engineer


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

red engineer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

electrical engineer


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Mechanical engineer(my field)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mechanical parts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Parts unknown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Computer parts


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

woman parts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder Woman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Wonder Woman


How did you get that from computer parts










I guess I'll bite. I think this was something in Fallout

Wonder glue


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How did you get that from computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatsthegreat had woman parts after your post and I chose Wonder Woman. You must of had him blocked. I would screenshot it for you but I'm on my phone at work.

Gorilla glue


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Gorilla Monsoon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gorilla position


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Gorilla Press


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Giant gorilla


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Giant



The Fourth Wall said:


> How did you get that from computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Greatsthegreat had woman parts after your post and I chose Wonder Woman. You must of had him blocked. I would screenshot it for you but I'm on my phone at work.
> 
> Gorilla glue



gee thanks guys, thanks a lot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The End


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The The


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Mask


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sex Mask


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

opposite sex


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

sex change


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

opposite sides


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> sex change


*Change Sides*



Greatsthegreats said:


> opposite sides


*Opposite Day*


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

D Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Day Light


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Light


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Light beer


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Shine light on something.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shine Sprites


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

A knight in shining armor


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

let shine


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shine Muscat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Muscat Muskrat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fine muscat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

fine wine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fine speech


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

speech therapy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

sex theraphy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

therapy session


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

nostalgia session


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

nostalgia critic


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cruise Critic


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cruise control


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Ball control


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shadow Ball


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow punch


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Fruit Punch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Thunder Punch


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Thunder Clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clap Trap


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Clap Trap


crap trap


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Honey trap.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Honey Bee


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honey Land


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

candy land


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chocolate candy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Candy Ass


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Candy van


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

van hammer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Greg 'The Hammer" Valentine


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Greg Proops


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Greg olsen


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Greg dude


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Dude Love


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

man love


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

(sorry my bad)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

man made


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

hand made


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

hand job


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

job fair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair Game


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Game over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good game


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Game on


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Game Stop


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Stop Now


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stop sign


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stop gap


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Gap year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New year


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

New day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eww Day


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Labor Day


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Day time


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Toni Time!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Food Time


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Time crisis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Time Travel


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Travel delay


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Travel Abroad


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Travel Where?


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Where now?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now what?


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

So what


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

What, why?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Why you.....


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Every day


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Day time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Time (Becks)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

(The) Big Show


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Show time


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Hammer time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Time Fall


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Fall down


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

upside down


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Up (&) Down


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Back Down


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Down fall


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ball Fall


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Ball ache


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Ball boy


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Water Boy


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Water bed


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hot Water


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Hot stuff


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Hot Sauce


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fire Sauce


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Fire ball


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fire Keeper


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Peace Keeper( i know its all one word, i just couldnt think of anything else)


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Peace sells


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Peace man


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Booty man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

man down


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Down hill


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hank Hill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Silent Hill


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Silent Library


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

silent killer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Killer Kross/cross


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Cross road


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Road Song


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Road block


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fury Road


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rocky Road


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Rocky Horror


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rocky One


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

One night


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

One Apple


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Big Apple


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Apple


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Red Rum


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Cross


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Rocket


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Pocket Rocket


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Personal Pocket


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Personal assistant


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Personal (hurt) Business


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Business


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

just poop


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Poop scoop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Big scoop


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Big Show


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Big (show)


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Big foot


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Right foot


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Left Foot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Foot loose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loose end


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Loose Tie


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Let loose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loose grip


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Tight grip


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Death Grip


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Death row


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death Note


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Death Balloon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Death Scare


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Death Rider


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Death Master


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dungeon Master


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Stair Master


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Stair lift


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stair Stare


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Cold stare


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stone Cold


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cold Hearted


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Warm hearted


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mild Hearted


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Mild mannered.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Mild hot


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Hot Sauce


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hot Mess


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Mess Tin


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brown Mess


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Brown shoes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shiny Shoes


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

shiny gold


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Gold necklace


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gold Goose


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Goose fat


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fat Power


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Power washer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Washer Dryer


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Purple rain


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Purple Grape


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Grape vine


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Grape Snapple


----------



## LilacLotus (Apr 9, 2018)

Grape stem


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Stem cells


----------



## LilacLotus (Apr 9, 2018)

Nerve cells


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Nerve ending


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Never ending


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Rear ending


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Front rear


----------



## PT_29 (10 mo ago)

Rear window


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Open window


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Open Door


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

back door


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Barn door


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Barn Yard


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Barn Animal


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stupid Barn


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Stupid Person


----------



## PT_29 (10 mo ago)

Person hood


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Robin Hood


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

(Little Red) Riding Hood


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Hood


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The forum


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

The Burning Hammer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hammer Time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time loss


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lost Time
my bad, sorry


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Hammer blow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Low blow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Low Frequency


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Low Land


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Low tolerance


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

High tolerance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High temperature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Temperature


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Retired doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange










I'm back, baby!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Better doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Better days


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Crappy days


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crappy food


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Plant food


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Plant Electrolytes
"Its what plants crave"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Piranha plant


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Ganja Plant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plant based


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Plant


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

The Revival


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Electrolytes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rockers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Jetsons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Phantom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phantom Menace


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Frightened Phantom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom Ganon


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Calamity Ganon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Calamity Jane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane Doe


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

John Doe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

doe eyes


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Poop Eyes


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Snake eyes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

snake bit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Snake Food


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid Snake


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Trouser snake


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trouser Monster


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

black trouser


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Cobra


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

King cobra


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cobra Kai (kai being the sea)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mustang Cobra


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

pink mustang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pink Shoelaces


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pink Shirt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

brown shirt


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brown Eye


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

brown wing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Steel wing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

steel curtain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Torn curtain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Outlaw Torn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dirty outlaw


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

dirty secret


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hidden secret


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

secret exit


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hidden exit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hidden mission


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mission Stagnation


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

urination stagnation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

life stagnation


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

half life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

half full


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Half Human


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans human


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only human


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only (a) Lad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

only fans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only Hollow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hollow Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fat Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr Funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny duo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Funny guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

funny videos


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

american videos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

American Psycho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American obesity


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

morbid obesity


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

obesity epidemic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

virus epidemic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

epidemic movie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Birdemic movie


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Movie trailer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trailer Court


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Trailer Park


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

South Park


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Central park


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

central time


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Central Perk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perk up


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

my perk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

my choice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Choice words


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

big words


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dumb Words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dumb magician


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dumb booking


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lazy Booking


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lazy fart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lazy Eye


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Eye


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brown Eye


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

brown wing


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brown Butter


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booty butter


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Booty Cover


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Under Cover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cover Story


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cover Up


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bed cover


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Soup Cover


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

noodle soup


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

noodle noggin


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Noodle Brain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mother Brain


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mother Fucker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle Fucker


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

uncle chester


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle Ruckus


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Uncle Person


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

uncle bitch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bitch made


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

That Bitch


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

That one (wwefanguy)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

one mic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

mic drop


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gum Drop


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dou Drop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

drop kick


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Axe Kick.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Axe Handle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

axe deodorant


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

axe question


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Golden Axe


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Golden Age


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Golden God


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

golden shower


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Golden Gold


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Golden Goddess


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

modest goddess


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Modest Macaroni


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Modest nature


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

nature trail


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

trail mix


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trail Blazers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

winter blazers


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Winter Ice


----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Ice Man


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ice Dogs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

black ice


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Victor Chaos said:


> black ice


Ahh, good old black ice, I remember being a little kid and not going to school because of black ice up in Alaska
Ice crunch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ice age


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Old age


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Old world


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old habits


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Old Soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

old money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Serbian money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

money train


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

steam train


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOOOO train


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Train (the) Rain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple rain


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Purple People (eater)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple Pokemon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pokemon Game


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon evolving


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Evolving culture


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woke culture


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dead culture


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dead babyface


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

babyface Nelson


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Babyface Dude


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

babyface turn


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Turn around


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Turn About


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

heel turn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heel mod


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heel command


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stiletto heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stiletto dagger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bloody dagger


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bloody Meeting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bloody Sunday


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bloody Monday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani(c) Monday


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani(c) Grin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani(c) energy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani(c) Manifestation


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mani(c) manifesto


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Communist manifesto


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

communist sucks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

communist anthem


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

National anthem


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

National pride


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

National Geographic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

National flag


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Randall Flag(g)
Bonus points for those who know what movie this character is from.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Red flag


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red alert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red pill


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Blue pill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue heart 💙


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rebel Heart


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Heart disease


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loving heart


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Heart transplantation


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cold Heart


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Common cold


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Common good


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good evening


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good news


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bad news


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BAD SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WORSE SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BADDEST SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BADDEST GIRL (IN TOWN)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BADDEST BITCH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAD BITCH (IN CHARGE)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAD   ON


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GREAT HEAD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FEELS GREAT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GREAT JOB 👏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hand job.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heel job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blow job.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

knee job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bum knee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

knee replacement


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

knee deep


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Deep well


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Deep


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Toaster (OVEN!!!)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toaster ready


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shovel ready


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H shovel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

golden shovel


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Golden gate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Forbidden Gate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forbidden love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forbidden Door


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back door


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stand back

there's a Hurricane comin' through 😏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stand up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Suit up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Track suit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bathing suit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bathing beauty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunette beauty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beauty mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

wrestling mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

skid mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

stretch mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

deutsche mark


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Deutsche Bank


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Closed bank


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Left Bank


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Left over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Left wing


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chicken wing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chicken Little


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chicken soup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chicken salad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Greek salad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Greek Philosophy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natural Philosophy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natural Law


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natural selection


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natural Evolution


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Policy evolution


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

evolution theory


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

evolution theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

character theme


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

character select


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

character creation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

female character


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

strong female


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

strong odor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

body odor


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Body Double


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Double duty


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Military duty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

military intelligence


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Military press


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

military soldiers


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Foot soldiers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foot race


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Race cars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

race card


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Credit card


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prayer card


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

prayer circle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prayer corner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lord's prayer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Muslim prayer


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Muslim community


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

community organizer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

event organizer


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Main event


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

main roster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

main course


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Course Hero


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Action hero


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Guitar hero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guitar shot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Metal guitar


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Metal blade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blade runner


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Front runner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Storm front


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Storm Ruler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

storm shadow


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Storm xmen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

X-Men Unlimited


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

unlimited power


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Power Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mega Man


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mega Powers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Powers unite


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

unite people


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Must unite


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Must see


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy See


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Holy Sea


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Holy shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy Orders


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Following orders


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

following robot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I Robot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robot rocket


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Rocket


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rocket executive


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Executive branch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

development branch


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Rural development


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Special Development


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Special needs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pandemic special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

special delivery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazon delivery


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazon goddess


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Amazon prime


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Amazon Music


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Live music


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Live event


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Tragic event


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Perfect event


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfect score


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pitch perfect


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pitch invasion


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Invasion storyline


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Failed storyline


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Groundbreaking storyline


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Groundbreaking discovery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexual discovery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fetish discovery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexual fetish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

crush fetish


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Foot fetish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fetish doll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Barbie doll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barbie girl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

toxic barbie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toxic avenger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fatal Attraction


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fatal ity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fatal crash


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fatal Fury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blind Fury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blind rage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roid rage

you and all your fancy pics


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Road rage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Road sign


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Sign language


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Language translator


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Online translator


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Online service


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

service interruption


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Business interruption


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

commercial interruption


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Commercial Music


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pop Music


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Pop culture


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pop art


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pop tarts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soda pop


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Soda can


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Peach soda


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

soda machine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Soda lake


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Salt Lake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alpine lake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salt Lake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salt shaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bath salt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bubble bath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bubble blower


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bubble butt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bubble wrap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna wrap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna Melt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Melt Iron


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Melt away


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fly away


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Horse fly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horse Woman


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Horse Seller.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark horse


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Dark Area


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Dark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pentagon papers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pentagon booty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Booty (Bex)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Monster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Red


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Machine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Machine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corporate Machine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Corporate Demon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corporate Red


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Corporate Climber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corporate ladder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ladder jump


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

platform ladder


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ladder match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

cage match


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Christian Cage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

christian charity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chistian theology


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Christian Nutjob


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Christian values


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Moral Values


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moral decision


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fatal Decision


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fatal dose


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fatal Dosage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fatal Attraction


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toxic Attraction


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uncomfortable attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

magnetic attraction


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Instant attraction


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

instant message


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

instant coffee


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Black coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black sheep


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sheep dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lap dog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dog gone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dog catcher


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bulbasaur catcher


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fly cacher


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

baseball catcher


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baseball score


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Football Score (soccer)


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Football news


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wrestling News


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Amateur wrestling


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Professional Wrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wrestling Forum


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Music forum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pop music


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Music awards


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Music video


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rap music


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Crap Music


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy crap


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Holy Bartender
(props to those who get the reference)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

holy roller


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hol(l)y Sampson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TV MArquee?

Holy night


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy CHELSHIV 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy SHIV 💙🧡


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lord Shiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh Lord


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Shinnok


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lord knows


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Noone knows


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heaven knows


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heaven rules


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Extreme rules


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Extreme Sport


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Extreme skateboarding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

extreme makeover


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Extreme Creme


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Creme shop


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Smoke Shop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyber Smoke


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cyber Security


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Social security


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Social media


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Media scrutiny


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Media Scum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pond scum


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pond Cum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

duck pond


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Duck hunt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Duck Tales


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fairy tales


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Tooth fairy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tooth decay


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

saber tooth


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Shadow Saber


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

saber rattle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

death rattle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

rattle trap


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Crap Trap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Horse crap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horse Sasha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

charley horse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

charley girl


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Girl Power


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

power block


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cock block


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

black cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

black heart


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rebel Heart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raging heart


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sacred heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sacred duty


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

moral duty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

civic duty


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Honda Civic


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Honda Accord


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Honda Aviator


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Honda Element








(weird lookin car)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Element soldier


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soldier ant


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Undead soldier


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toy soldier


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

toy story


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love story


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

love sponge


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Baby love


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Baby shower


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boss baby


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Boss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Final exam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

final countdown


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Final girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girlie girl


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Girl boss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl problems


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

problems arise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

math problems


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

problems beneath


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

champagne problems


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

expensive champagne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

expensive tastes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Insanely expensive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

expensive car


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

expensive belt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

expensive divorce


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

divorce court


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

court filing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

court performance


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Court Order


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final order


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Final DELETION


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Destination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Final Boss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hard Boss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hard day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hard Rock


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

_Sigh_
Soft Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rock on


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rock Hard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hard knocks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

knocks loud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

knocks up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

up her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stand up


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Sit Up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sit down


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Shut Down


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eyes shut


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Open Eyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

open trunk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Open Case


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

case study


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Closed Case


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

closed legs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Open Legs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Long legs


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Short Legs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Legs galore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pussy Galore


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pussy Cat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top Cat


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Top Dog/dawg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top Heel


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

On Top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin top


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

muffin eater


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

People Eater


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

world eater


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Eater of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

weed eater


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> weed eater


This makes me sad because mine is partly broken (grass wrapped around the spinning thing)
weed brownie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

weed whacker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

smoke weed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

smoke cloud


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

cloud storage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

storm cloud


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

quiet storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rising storm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

James Storm


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brown Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brown sugar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fake sugar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fake tits


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

luscious tits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tits up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sucking tits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sucking wind


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Just Sucking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sucking face


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Uneducated Face


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

save face


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Save Them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

save time


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Waste Time


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time lord


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

about time


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

About Insanity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

About section


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cesaro Section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cesaro strength


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro swing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cesaro Aksana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Aksana


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Queen (of) England
() not my word, extra word


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

killer queen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Galaxy Queen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Emmanuelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Being Emmanuelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emmanuelle Riooooooooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle's Jewel 

(had to improvise lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emmanuelle Art







💙


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mighty Emmanuelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle's Paradise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emmanuelle Space


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Space Odyssey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Space war


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Space bar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candy Bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

candy ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy LICC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy 204K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Like 

merci beaucoup  I had no idea.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heaven like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven sent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heaven(ly) Friendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven(ly) body  in


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Heavenly Heaven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven knows


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Scotty Knows


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shadow knows


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shadow asshole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shadow salope


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shadow banned


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Shadow Realm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shadow trollop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Shadow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Dawn

You'll have to update me on Red Shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Energy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Sun


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Light


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Dwarf


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Eyes


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Blue Eyes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Colour 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue balls 🔵🔵🔵🔵🔵


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Heels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

red heels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black Heels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

black cock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black Skirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black snake


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black Hair










16,666 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Phillip


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black Lingerie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white lingerie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Boots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white bra


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Dress


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white briefs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Shirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white bulge


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

White guy


Chelsea said:


> Black Hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, the elusive quadruple 6's


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white wedding?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

white sky


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

White flame


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white nightgown


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Wings


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

White Clouds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white angel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

VS Angel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

angel heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angel Soul


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Soul less


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soulless is one word. 

Soul train


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> soulless is one word.
> 
> Soul train


I said soul less, 2 words bro.
Infinity Train


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom Train


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

phantom stranger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

phantom kratos 😬


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kratos berried


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

kratos unsubscribeh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kratos weeps


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

kratos "self-immolate"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kratos drunk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

kratos sad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kratos buried.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

grumpy kratos 

U BERRIED ASEKA GET OUTTEH MAH THREAD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grumpy dwarf


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grumpy Cat












Spoiler: ......



......grandpa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pussy cat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

licking pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can work with that.



Eating Pussy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

Pussy Scissoring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pussy tribbing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wet pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Pussy









84 to 13.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Thanks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Smol Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sex fiend(s)? or


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic Fiend(s)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rock fiend(s)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Friendly Fiend(s)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke fiend(s)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating fiend(s)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Titillating Juices


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juicy juices


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Juicy steak


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak tartare


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

tuna steak


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna helper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hamburger helper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger bun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Belgian bun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Belgian waffle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

poopy waffle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blue waffle


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Twat waffle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

nutella waffle


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Nutella chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexual chocolate


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> sexual chocolate


I KNEW SOMEONE WOULD GO THERE!
Sexualised Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course I would. THAT'S WHAT I DO!










Chocolate shake


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Chocolate Coca


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate syrup


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Maple Syrup


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Maple trees


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple bar


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Maple Nut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nut job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Banana milkshake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana split


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Split Croatia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

split personality


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Personality disorder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Personality test


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Test results


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

test subject


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

test tube


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> phantom kratos 😬


We just really like Asuka...

It's funny. Outside of her, we have very little in common.

I like him, though. He's weird, but who am I to judge?

Test rocket


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

test drive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drive me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Phantom said:


> We just really like Asuka...
> 
> It's funny. Outside of her, we have very little in common.
> 
> ...




Acknowledge Me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kiss me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Celebrate Me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let Me In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bet you won't be stealing that gif I used. 

Thrill Me. por favor.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally...... The Cawc has cummed back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who bettter


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Doctor Who


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

play doctor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

play games


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stage play


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's play


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Google play


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

google search


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sex drive


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sex magic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orlando Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic Star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure Magic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Magic Mike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mike Hunt


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Hunt seat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Duck hunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fox hunt


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Fox corporation


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Star Fox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Star chamber


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Elimination chamber


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Star Citizen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Star Pokemon


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Star Chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gas chamber


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

natural gas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

natural selection


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Selection Sunday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday Funday


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Sunday Monday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bloody Sunday


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bloody combat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mortal *K*ombat


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Mortal enemy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

enemy within


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enemy mine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

land mine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

land ho!


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Land expansion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

expansion team


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Team building


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TEAM *CHELSHIV   *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Rocket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Houston Rocket


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pocket Rocket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocket power


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

power ranger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Texas Ranger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lone ranger


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lone Wolf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wolf Pack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

timber wolf


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Burning Timber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Burning Man


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ocean Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocean Born


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ocean spray


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Spray Cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheese whiz


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cheddar Cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

White Cheddar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yellow cheddar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yellow submarine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

submarine sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham sandwich


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

barbecue sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue ribs


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Barbecue sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicken tender


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken legs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

funky chicken


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fried Chicken


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chicken wings


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yoshi wings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angel wings


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Broken wings


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Broken Dreams


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sweet Dreams


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Sweet Sweets


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sweet dude


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet nothings


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet Melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet baby


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Baby oil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oil leak


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Data leak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Data entry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rear entry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rear end


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rear view


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

view master


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Master class


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Master craftsman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shock Master


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Shock wave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tidal wave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sonic wave


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

super sonic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sonice movie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sonic boom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

boom stick


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Glow stick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stick figure


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Figure four


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

four score


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Four horsemen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

four tops


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Four hours


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Connect four


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Connect wirelessly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Connect dots


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Round dots


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

round butt


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Butt Nuggets


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chicken Nuggets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gold Nuggets


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gold Skirt


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gold Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gold Dust


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mabel Dust 
(Quincy Elliott)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dust devil


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Foosball (is for the) Devil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Little Devil


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Big Devil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Devil Herself


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Devil Himself


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Devil Themselves


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Egg Devil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

horny devil


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Devilish Devil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Devilish Angel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect Angel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

perfect storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Storm Shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shadow Asshole (farewell )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadow ban


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perma ban


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perma frost


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lady Frost


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lady Shiva


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lady Kitana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lady Godiva


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lady Gaga


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lady Bic


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lady Bug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea 

Lady Chatterley


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Lady parts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

fart parts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> Lady Chatterley




fun parts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fun house


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

having fun (Maggle)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fun(ny) bone


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Not Fun


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Why not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

why me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

let me (in)


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

not me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

acknowledge me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

not now


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

me too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mini me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mini Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani pedi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

True Hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wild hearts


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wild Thing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wild Cat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top cat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top Reacts #SHIVVYtheGOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top Mod 

HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Devilish CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BAD CHELSHIV synonymous really with best


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WORSE CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WORST CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant CHELSHIV 💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Resplendent CHELSHIV 💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glittering CHELSHIV 💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shimmering CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dazzling CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shining CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magical CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mystical CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fiendish CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frisky CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Titillating CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Captivating CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎

8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Winning CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FOREVER CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎

1 TO GO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eternal CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Evelasting CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎 

12! you got it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

18+ CHELSHIV 💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breathtaking CHELSHIV💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue CHELSHIV 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red CHELSHIV 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yellow CHELSHIV 💛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yellow Outfit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mello Yellow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yellow Heart 💛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angel Heart


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pure Heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure Energy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly Energy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heavenly body


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly CAWC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large CAWC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Worshipping CAWC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never heard of that religion SQC.

Stroking CAWC!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ego stroking Not leaving me on that post @Chelsea


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

penis stroking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

penis breath


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hard penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flaccid penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cute penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

worshippable penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cocky penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

adorable penis😊


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beast Penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prickly Penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wonderful Penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Probing Penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet Penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Oxidamus

Feminine Penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 😆

7ft penis #andyoucantteachthat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Penis Erection 

where does full ron go. how is it possible smolest mod?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

stinky penis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tiny penis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tiny mouth


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

tiny house


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiny Khan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiny Tim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiny Legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiny Twat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ass Twat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ass Scissoring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ass up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eating Ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eating Me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eating Cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eating Pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that gif 

Tight Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Open Pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Small Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hairy pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hairless pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cute Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wet pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pussy Arriving


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pussy Galore.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot Pussy








for you to post,Cc?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot Legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot Mama Chels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazing GIF

Hot Elmo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot Tamale


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot Bath


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hot Topic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot peppers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Standing Sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seated sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatest Sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fantastic sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sex Addicts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sex Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic Convo 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mama Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic Ring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWC ring


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CAWC cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWC erupting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Caressing CAWC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stimulating CAWC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect CAWC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendid Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lovable partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magnificent Partner 

Or Manificent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manificent chef's kiss/\

Elegant Partner. You are so classy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flawless Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Exquisite Partner🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Outstanding Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Upstanding Partner because that is the best.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clever Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quick partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Happy Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merry Partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best Partner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani Hearts 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hearts Afire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Open Hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lovely Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely SHIVVY 😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lovely Holly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holly Angela


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holly Krista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holly CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Magical CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Royal CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loving CHELSHIV

rEMEMBER KIDS, IT'S OKAY TO SELF LOVE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wise CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Later CHELSHIV

adios maybe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Returning CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Incoming CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gift (of) CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV CADRE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV eternal 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV Rocks!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV Rolls







!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that GIF 

Adorable CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wonderful CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erotic CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

18+ CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Head CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MAnificent CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Moist CHELSHIV









8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clever CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clever Chelsea  4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea Blue 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🤩 🤩 🤩 🤩 🤩 

Chelsea Blue SHIVV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow 

Chelsea Blue SHIVV Rocks!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea eleven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea Red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea bed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea Yellow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea Fast


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea One


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea Prime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea White


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wgute Queen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

white semen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white wedding


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

White shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Shadow 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue balls🔵🔵🔵


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Heart 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

True Heart


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

broken heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

broken bone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Broken Matt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Broken heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blissful Heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet heart


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sweet meat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet symphony


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet Melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet Patootie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet Harmony 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet heart

🧡💙


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bitter heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bitter beer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bitter Bret 😆


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bret Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldberg sucks


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

survivor sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman sucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Boreman sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total (Kunt) sucks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ackchyually sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DUIsos suck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forgot to add  

Blisstits suck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no lies detected. I did use that French one once in our convo.

Umani sucks


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Omega sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Borelair sucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Styles sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldberg sucks verily


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Moxley sucks

(unlike Ambrose )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bloodline sucks except Sami


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

aew sucks including sami


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

headaches suck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tv14 sucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TV-MA rocks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MAni rocks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MAni Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MAni kisses 💋 💋 💋


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hershey kisses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butterfly kisses


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Butterfly pants @HangmanAdamPage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 

Butterfly catcher


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dog catcher


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dog walk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Walk alone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Walk together


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Conquer together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Come together


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come hard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Come often


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always come


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always hard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always Aroused


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always erect purely a posture term, of course


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

always stiff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always ready


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always Alive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always loved


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always cherished


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Always online


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

always touched


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always Adorable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

always huggable


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Not huggable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Afraid not


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Naked afraid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stark naked


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Naked truth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked bootleg


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Naked granola


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Umani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked aggression


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Ambition


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked Mideon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Cocky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked nudist


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Krista


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked Holly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Léa (assuming the new movie will be like the others lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked Emma......


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Elle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked Jolie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Sydney 

 216K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked news

Thank you so much.  💋  💋 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Games


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked twister


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naked Blue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naked Passion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Naked Gun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gun Rack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rack Attack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice rack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cute ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lard ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆

phat ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stank ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

skank ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eat ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lick ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suck ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

suck tits 👀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sucks cawc


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc cummin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc goin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc enterin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc thrustin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc dominatin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc stretchin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc conquerin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc widenin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc playin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc shootin' I think it was loaded.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc rulin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc inchin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc arrivin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc probin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc blissin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc itchin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc sightin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc drillin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc stylin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc profilin' whoo!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc sizzlin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc drippin' ric flair drip


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc roarin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc explorin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc explodin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc floodin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc masterin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc spurtin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc cookin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cawc smokin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cawc drinkin'


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

drinkin jizz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

drinkin' soda


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

soda pop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

huge pop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huge smile


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

huge heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honest heart 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful heart 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful soul 💙 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful friendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful dreamer.  ⭐


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful Nightmare


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic Nightmare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angelic chorus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic Blonde @ Holly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angelic body


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

angelic booty


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Big booty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Plundered booty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booty juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange juice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange Cassidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange Julius


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Orange president


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange heart 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Orange 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue moon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blood moon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blood debt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blood Mask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blood libel


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blood sausage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blood draw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blood Bath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blood Drive


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blood red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First Blood


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

First Contact


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First Time


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nine Time(s)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nine inches


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sixty nine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apollo nine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Apollo Crews


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apollo theater


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Apollo creed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicene creed


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Assasins creed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Assassin Kitana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Master assassin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sexy Assassin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SEXY AF


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sexy bitch


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Crazy bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bitch made


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nasty bitch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dirty bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dirty girl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

slutty girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Virginal girl🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey boi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey US    5


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Appreciate US


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Appreciate YOU🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love YOU


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love Bites


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Love cats


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love Cat @Eastwood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cat Scratch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cat boogie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Minister's Cat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sinister Minister


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sinister intent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sinister Squad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spirit Squad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kindred Spirit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spirit Guide


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Spirit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Spirit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Dress


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

(little) Red Corvette


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Belt


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Blue belt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Heels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white Heels


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

High heels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red Heels


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

heel sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SEX ED


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Standing Sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seated Sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best Sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Magical Sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magical Convo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Magical Man(i)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ms. Man(i)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Man(i)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hol(l)y Man(i)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manificent Man(i)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Manificent Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loving Hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Hearts 💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani Hearts 💙💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani Games


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani Kisses💋💋💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani Hugs 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani pretty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love You


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Love Poo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Sabu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love Bray


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Anal Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

Lana Lang


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Clubber bitch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blonde Bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Platinum Blonde


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Platinum Angel(a)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Platinum Angelic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic Face


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

crying face


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Fake crying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crying baby


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ugly baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baby oil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Baby face


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

baby food


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Italian food


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Soul food


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

soul man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dark Soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful soul


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful Mani 💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect Mani 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Heel turn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect Heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect poster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect friendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

True friendship


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn true :angle:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Heart 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue balls 🔵🔵🔵


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Heels


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Feeling blue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feeling groovy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Feeling Ucey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feeling down


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

feeling booty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Booty Bex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booty Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booty jiggle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booty shake


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Banana shake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Anna banana


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Banana Split


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team Split


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Split ends


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charade ends


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Day ends


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

New day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New way


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three Way


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Three Faces


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three fingers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Butter fingers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butter face


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Horse face


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horse fish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Horse woman


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Beautiful woman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful soul


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Soul searching


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

identity searching


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Secret identity


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Secret service


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

secret ingredient


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

top secret


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Top tier


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uber tier


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Uber driver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiger driver


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue tiger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Heart💙💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Dress


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Balls


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Bra


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue waffle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆😆😆😆

Blue Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You wish.oops that's blew! 

Blue Kanye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆

Blue Hair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue SHIVV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Holly


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Molly Holly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mighty Molly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mighty Mella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mighty Quinn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harley Quinn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quinn Mallory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Quinn McKay


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rebecca Quinn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rebecca Lynch


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky(2)Belts


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Becky Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lynch Mob


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

flash mob


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flash fact


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

flash score


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Credit score


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

late score


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

late term


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

mid term


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

term limit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

time limit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Your Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

time cop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cop Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Rock


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

pet rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

house pet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blacked House


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blacked RAW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

RAW ass 🥵 #BayleyIsBetter 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

👀 

Ass munch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hayter's ass 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tasty ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tasty melons 👀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ripe melons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nice melons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wet melons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wet panties


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tasty panties


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

white panties


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

silky panties


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

penguin panties


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

penguin waddle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

penguin dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Humpty dance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

muscle-man dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forbidden dance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forbidden (back)door


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 
Forbidden Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forbidden Science


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Weird Science


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

weird sex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

best sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

standing sex


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

standing table


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Table manners


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad manners


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bad boys


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad Girls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad CHELS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BAD CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WORSE CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WORST CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BEST CHELSHIV 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BETTER CHELSHIV 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MAGICAL CHELSHIV ⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mystery CHELSHIV ⭐⭐ it's a miracle they can go this long


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV OCHO ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV NUEVE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV DIEZ ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV ONCE⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV DOCE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV TRECE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV CATORCE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV QUINCE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV DIECISÉIS ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV DIECISIETE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV DIECIOCHO ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV DIECINUEVE ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

diecenueve candles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

birthday candles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday massacre


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

chainsaw massacre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chainsaw Charlie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Checkpoint Charlie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Checkpoint Alpha


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

alpha bravo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Johnny Bravo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Johnny Nitro


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Johnny doe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Mud Wrestling


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Wrestling ring


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wrestling Boots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Knocking boots


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

knocking (the fuck) out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shout out.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mark out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark up


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

shut up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shut down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

go deep


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go home


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

go north


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go south


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

south hole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Due south


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

past due


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

past self


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

self love


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dude love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dude bro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hello dude


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello Larry


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello dolly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Camera dolly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Camera shop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shop smart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

smart watch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

smart bomb


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Atomic bomb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

carpet bomb


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

carpet seller


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top seller


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Tank top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top Notch


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Top dogs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top Cat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cat dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cat box


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ring box


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ring size


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

size queen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Queen bee


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Queen King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drag Queen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

drag nuts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drag race


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

race track


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

race horse


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Race Car


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rat race


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rat trap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rat bastard


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bastard son


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prodigal Son


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wayward son


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seventh Son (of a Seventh Son)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seventh Seal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seventh Heaven


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

December Seventh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

December birthstone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Next December


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Next Tuesday


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

next friday


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Black Friday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Gold


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gold shower


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fool's Gold


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Gold toilet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gold brick


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Clay brick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clay basket


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Basket case


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Case study


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Test case


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Criminal case


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Smooth criminal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smooth operator


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice Smooth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice person


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good person


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Good sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Standing sex


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Standing ovation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Standing room


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Standing desk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Standing out


----------



## sasafeg7 (23 d ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Standing out


standing moment


----------



## sasafeg7 (23 d ago)

It's My turn
complex sentence generator


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

standing still


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

still life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

life sucks


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Life support


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tech support


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Big Tech


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Ben


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Big Dick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spotted Dick


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Spotted lake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salt lake


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Frozen lake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fake Lake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ricky Lake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Small lake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Small town


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Small wiener


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Small Wonder what a tv show!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If we're just gonna do nostalgic shows, Wonder years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bionic Woman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pretty woman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kept woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf Woman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Teenage Werewolf


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

London werewolf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

London fog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fog horn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Blob


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

fat blob


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

dietary fat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fat Ass


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ass clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thunder clap


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thunder lips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in the flesh, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thunder storm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Perfect Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect Opportunity


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

pitch perfect


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mister perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mister Mister


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mister Scientist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Scientist


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mad world


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad libs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gone mad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gone fishing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

fishing boo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boo urns


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Boo Boo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boo birds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dirty birds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dirty bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dirty bastard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You bastard


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

you killed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beauty killed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

classic beauty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sleeping beauty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sleeping potion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love potion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strange Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doctor Strange


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

doctor naughty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doctor Doctor


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Doctor Doctor













Doctor Person


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor who


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doctor Bombay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Doom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doctor Demento


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Fate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killer Doctor...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Killer Kross


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Driller killer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

killer thriller


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Thriller film


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Snuff film


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Film producer


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

snot producer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Little snot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

snot nose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big nose


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Big calfs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

big dick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

big deal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No dice


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

No way


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No chance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No problem


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Problem solver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Problem child


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Child care


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Child prodigy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Prodigy Education


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sex Education


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oral sex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anal sex


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sex bomb


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Smoke Bomb


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyber Smoke


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Cyber security


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cyber crime


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyber Monday


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

First monday


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ladies first


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First Blood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blood thirsty


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Blood bank


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bank statement


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merchant bank


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bank robbery


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

robbery prank


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

school prank


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

School shooting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shooting blanks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shooting stars


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shooting bullets


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shooting up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shooting blanks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shooting Gallery


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shooting down


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Down goes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pop goes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pop Virus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Virus spread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lethal Virus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lethal weapon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Weapon use


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nuclear Weapon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Weapon storage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Digital Storage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gone digital


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Digital Identity


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Highly digital


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Digital underground


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Underground Railroad


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucha Underground


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Raw Underground lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Raw meat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Meat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead Zone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

End zone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tight end


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tight hole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Hole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charcoal Black


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Skies


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sunny skies


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sunny day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Day break


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spring break


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bed spring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water bed


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

box bed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

river bed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Bed (The Bed That Eats)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bed bugs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stink bugs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hum bugs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

big bugs


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Big league


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

league chew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Little league


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

league leader


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fearless leader


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

leader board


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scout leader


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Indian scout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cub scout


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

lion cub


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lion eyes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doe eyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crazy eyes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Crazy bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loco bitch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bitch please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bitch face


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bottom bitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bottom dollar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gold dollar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gold chain


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Silver chain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Silver Lining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Silver bullet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Silver Dragon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Red dragon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Alert


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply Red


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Simply Ten


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Perfect Ten


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ten Minutes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last Minutes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Minutes ahead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

get ahead


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ahead of


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Look ahead


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey look


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look down


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Settle Down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Down Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Crime time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crime pays


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Crime investigation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Investigation Discovery


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Discovery channel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great discovery


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Discovery Plus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sexual discovery


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sexual awakening


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rude awakening


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Rude customer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rude dog


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rude boy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beast Boy


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Beast incarnate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beast Slayer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vampire Slayer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vampire bite


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bite me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bite mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

fucking mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

skid mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

mark off


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jerk off


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

jerk store


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Jerk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

jerk around


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

around town


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sleeping around


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Messing around


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

messing with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with child


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

With stupid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stupid idiot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

stupid thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

swamp thing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

swamp level


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

swamp cooler


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Swamp ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Swamp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Star


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dark hole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dank hole


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Large hole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Large Marge


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Go large


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Extra large


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Extra small


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Extra crispy


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Crispy chicken


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried chicken


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Fried eggs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fried Battery


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Rechargeable battery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dead battery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

battery pack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brat pack


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

six pack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

six shooter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rapid shooter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rapid response


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

First response


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

First aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First Blood


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

First love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First contact


----------

